# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2014



## David sf (1 Mar 2014 às 10:34)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 10:43)

Boas

*13,0ºC* e *3,0 mm*.

Muito sol a partir de quinta-feira,as amplitudes térmicas vão disparar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2014 às 10:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2014*

O ano segue já com 392,6 mm !

Bem acima dos cerca de 220 mm que deveria ter.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2014 às 10:59)

Acumulados 3,4 mm desde as 0h.

Chuviscos fracos.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2014 às 11:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A noite tem sido de constante chuvisco, tanto que Caneças já tem acumulados 8.6mm.
> 
> ...



Às 2h30 da manhã, ainda cá para baixo a chuva era residual, já em Caneças chovia bem. 

Segue já nos 10,4mm.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2014 às 11:04)

Boas

Mínima de 12,2ºC

Vai chuviscando esta manha o acumulado é de apenas 0,8mm até agora!

14,3ºC, 92%Hr, 1019,0hpa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 45km/h


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2014 às 13:01)

Boa tarde, noite de chuva fraca e assim persiste, vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 13:28)

*13,5ºC*

Começa a entrar nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2014 às 15:11)

3.5mm 15.2ºC rajada maxima 37.7km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Mar 2014 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,
Chuviscos a cair sem parar, bastante vento, 13º e o mar, estragado, não está tão grande como pensei que iria ficar. Em Carcavelos muitos Kites, assim:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Mar 2014 às 17:51)

Boa tarde
Não tenho vindo agora muito ao fórum pois estou a fazer upgrades ao meu pc.
Ora bem agora falando do que realmente interessa por aqui tarde de algum chuvisco acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado.
Quantos aos avisos o IPMA colocou aviso amarelo de vento com rajadas que podem ir ate 80 km para alguns distrtitos mas por enquanto tudo calmo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Mar 2014 às 18:23)

Agora sim o vento está comecar ficar de moderado a forte de Noroeste.
Precipitação Acumulada: 1.5 mm
Pressão 1015.1 hPa


----------



## Microburst (1 Mar 2014 às 18:36)

Que ventania tem estado o dia inteiro. O meu "colherómetro" aqui no topo do prédio ainda há pouco registou uma rajada de 82,4km/h de NO. 

Precipitação acumulada até agora, 3,2mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2014 às 18:48)

*12,9ºC* e vento forte(vento medio 48 km/h)


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2014 às 22:34)

Boa noite!

Bastante vento também aqui pelas lesírias, algum chuvisco a acompanhar.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2014 às 00:23)

Boas

*Dados de ontem (1-3-14)*

Temperatura minima: *11,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,7ºC*
Rajada máxima: *68,4 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *3,0 mm*
_________________________________

Agora, *12,8ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2014 às 00:35)

Boa noite

Por cá o acumulado de ontem ficou pelos 8,7mm, nada mau para começar o mês 

Sigo com 13,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2014 às 11:40)

*13,0ºC* e *1,5 mm*.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2014 às 12:18)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,4ºC

De madrugada chuviscou mas tão insignificante que apenas acumulou 0,2mm, ontem o acumulado do dia inteiro de chuvisco foi de 1,8mm

Agora céu muito nublado e 15,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2014 às 13:26)

minima de 12.9ºC 1.7mm acumulado rajada maxima 36.7km/h e agora 15.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2014 às 13:27)

*13,2ºC*
Morrinha
Vento moderado
*1,5 mm*

Não passa disto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2014 às 23:05)

Dia aborrecido hoje... Quase todo o dia encoberto e com morrinha...

Neste momento: 13.2ºC

Boa noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2014 às 23:21)

Boas noites

*11,9ºC 
2,3 mm*
Vento moderado a forte.
_______

Amanha à tarde o paredão de Cascais deverá ser encerrado, infelizmente mais estragos em perspectiva.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2014 às 02:15)

12.0ºc


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Mar 2014 às 11:58)

Boas.
Dia de ontem marcado por algum nevoeiro, vento por vezes forte e chuvisco.
No entanto hoje o sol espreita e o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade .
Vento Moderado a Forte de Noroeste
Pressão: 1021hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2014 às 12:19)

Boas

Manhã ventosa, por agora abrandou um pouco, ainda assim vai soprando a uma velocidade media de *37 km/h*.

*12,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mar 2014 às 18:11)

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro fraco mas intenso. Céu negro para Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2014 às 10:39)

Boas

*12,8ºC*
Vento moderado
Céu encoberto


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2014 às 11:52)

Boas

Mínima de 10,4ºc

A manha esta a ser bem agradável com sol e tempo ameno estão agora 15,4ºC e vento muito fraco


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2014 às 12:51)

minima 8.8ºC
actual 15ºC e vento fraco, de manhã este sol mas neste momento o céu vai se encobrindo


----------



## Nuno_1010 (4 Mar 2014 às 18:36)

Em Peniche


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mar 2014 às 22:03)

Boa noite

*11,7ºC* e chuviscos

Máxima: *12,1ºC*
Minima: *6,7ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mar 2014 às 22:10)

Carcavelos, Cascais:

Céu nublado e 14ºC

Venha o sol e quentinho depressa!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2014 às 00:07)

ja chuvisca por aqui 13ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2014 às 09:00)

Bom dia

*12,3ºC* e *1,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2014 às 13:36)

por aqui céu pouco nublado com 17.1ºC e 0.7mm


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2014 às 14:45)

A máxima já foi registada, *14,7ºC*.

T.actual: *13,4ºC*

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2014 às 18:26)

8.8ºC às 17h em Sintra ( Pena ) com 100% de HR.
Alguém sabe se está nevoeiro na zona ?
Obrigado


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2014 às 18:30)

Boas

Mínima de 13,4ºC mas que irá ser batida de longe!!

Máxima de 18,2ºC

Rajada máxima 39km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2014 às 18:32)

Brunomc disse:


> 8.8ºC às 17h em Sintra ( Pena ) com 100% de HR.
> Alguém sabe se está nevoeiro na zona ?
> Obrigado



Boas

Nada de nevoeiro, da minha casa vejo os cumes todos da serra de Sintra.
Mesmo na vila, não deve estar nevoeiro nenhum.

Esses 100% de humidade da Pena (cota 470m,salvo erro) talvez estejam relacionados com a possível morrinha que possa estar a cair no topo da serra, pois neste momento a serra está com aquela nebulosidade tão característica, em tardes de nortada. Como se diz por aqui, a serra está com o capacete.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2014 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

Apesar do Sol brilhante, a máxima não passou dos *14,3ºC*. Amanhã a história será diferente.

Actuais 10ºC com 85% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2014 às 23:25)

maxima: 17.9ºC
minima e actual: 10.3ºC
precipitaçao: 0.7mm


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2014 às 23:31)

Boas noites

T.actual: *10,2ºC *

Amanhã, por aqui, a máxima deve ir aos *18,0ºC* / *18,5ºC*, uma maravilha.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 00:11)

minima acabou por ser 9.9ºC e agora em 5min desceu para 9.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 04:04)

7ºC por aqui


----------



## Geopower (6 Mar 2014 às 07:29)

Bons dias. Bastante nevoeiro por Lisboa, Telheiras.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2014 às 09:51)

Boas

Que porcaria de tempo!!! mais valia o tempo nublado em que nem fazia sol nem chovia, está um nevoeiro desgraçado e um frio enorme!! 

Mínima 7,7ºC

Agora 9,1ºC, 96%Hr, 1022,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2014 às 10:41)

O dia ainda amanheceu solarengo apenas com alguma neblina, mas logo depois instalou-se um manto de nuvens baixas na região, está frio.

Foi preciso ontem comentar com o Geiras o facto de este Inverno o nevoeiro ter andado desaparecido pra hoje aparecer 

É bem notória a influência do nevoeiro nas temperaturas. Enquanto que na zona de Sintra, Oeiras, etc as temperaturas já vão pelos 14/15ºC, na região Este de Lisboa alguns sítios ainda permanecem abaixo dos 10ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 10:59)

Boas

T.minima:* 7,7ºC*
T.actual: *13,5ºC*
Sol e vento fraco.


Torres Vedras já vai nos *17,2ºC*.
___________


Muito nevoeiro, assim que o mesmo se dissipar faço ideia o disparo nas temperaturas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2014 às 11:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito nevoeiro, assim que o mesmo se dissipar faço ideia o disparo nas temperaturas.



E já está a começar, o Sol já vai espreitando! Já tenho saudades de umas temperaturas propícias ao uso de T-Shirt (apesar de este ano já ter andado só de*)


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 12:55)

Ainda nos *14,7ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2014 às 12:57)

Finalmente um dia decente! 

Sigo com *19,2ºC* e 65% de humidade, sendo esta última extremamente sensível à intensidade do vento.

Pela primeira vez este ano, todas as janelas da casa estão abertas.

Mínima de *9,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 13:33)

por aqui 18.1ºC  73% humidade, também esteve nevoeiro no inicio da manhã, como se vê ai nessa imagem que meteram ai em cima, para aqui o vale do sorraia e as zonas à volta com nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

*16,2ºc*


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2014 às 13:45)

Boas

Sigo com 19,1ºC, 65%Hr, 1020,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 13:51)

18.5ºC 69%Hr


----------



## homem do mar (6 Mar 2014 às 14:00)

Boas por aqui um excelente dia de sol com a temperatura actual de 20.6 
ps: já se consegue andar de tshirt na rua o vento que tem andado por ai foi-se pelo menos hoje


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2014 às 14:21)

Já estão 20,2ºC a ver se chega aos 21ºC previstos para hoje! Acredito que sim e se calhar até passa!


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2014 às 14:21)

Neste momento 22,4ºC na estação Coimbra (Polo II). Impressionante!


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 14:26)

19ºC vocês estão muito powers hoje


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2014 às 14:50)

22,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 15:09)

*18,0ºc*


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2014 às 16:40)

Máxima de *20,6ºC* às 15h06.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mar 2014 às 16:54)

Boa tarde 

Finalmente um dia de sol, bem agradável. Já fazia falta, depois de tanta chuva.

Máxima de *21,9ºC*

De momento, *20,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 16:57)

Geiras disse:


> Máxima de *20,6ºC* às 15h06.



Lá está, extremos 5ºC/20ºC.
_________

Por aqui, *17,1ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2014 às 17:07)

*23.0ºC* actuais por aqui, estando na Moita *22.7ºC*.

Dia de céu completamente limpo, com nevoeiro matinal.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2014 às 17:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lá está, extremos 5ºC/20ºC.
> _________
> 
> Por aqui, *17,1ºC*.



Também muito lembrei, está certo sim senhor  

Mas olha que neste momento tenho novamente 20,6ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2014 às 17:54)

Espantosa tarde, com máxima de *20,2ºC*.

Por agora, o nevoeiro vai (re)tomando posse. 14,4ºC e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 18:02)

Verdade, belo nevoeiro na serra, deve estar frio lá em cima.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,7ºC* / *18,4ºC*

Vai arrefecendo, estão *13,0ºC*.
________

*Torres Vedras* registou uma excelente t. máxima, *23,9ºC*, resultado do efeito da ilha de calor urbano, assim como o facto da cidade estar localizada num vale.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

Dia de Primavera!! 

Não me lembro ver tanta gente sedenta de sol, como este ano. 

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 20,3ºC.
Não houve nevoeiro matinal. Esse, ficou-se pelas zonas mais baixas de Odivelas e Loures.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 19:06)

T.actual: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2014 às 20:02)

Extremos de hoje

T. mínima: *5,3ºC*
T. máxima: *20,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2014 às 20:26)

Boas

Máxima de 22,8ºC uma maravilha!!

Mínima de 7,7ºC

Agora estão 16,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1019,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 20:29)

por aqui estão 14.0ºC com a nova aquisição do RS feito pelo Geiras , amanhã é que vou poder testar bem quando tiver sol, só o pus agora no final da tarde o sol já não lá chegava


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2014 às 22:06)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui estão 14.0ºC com a nova aquisição do RS feito pelo Geiras , amanhã é que vou poder testar bem quando tiver sol, só o pus agora no final da tarde o sol já não lá chegava



Venham de lá esses dados, mais um RS para testar 

Qual foi a tua máxima hoje e ontem sem o RS?


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 22:09)

ontem foi de 17.9ºC, hoje foi de 20ºC, não achei que a de hoje estivesse certa, o que é de estranhar porque costuma estar +ou- certo, por isso é que ainda não tinha dito a máxima de hoje


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2014 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

Depois do nevoeiro matinal, o sol imperou.

Hoje atingiu uma Tmax de 24,1ºC, mas essa irá rondar os 30ºC no fim-de-semana.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2014 às 22:19)

david 6 disse:


> ontem foi de 17.9ºC, hoje foi de 20ºC, não achei que a de hoje estivesse certa, o que é de estranhar porque costuma estar +ou- certo, por isso é que ainda não tinha dito a máxima de hoje



A estação de Benavente foi hoje aos 22,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 22:24)

Geiras disse:


> A estação de Benavente foi hoje aos 22,8ºC



sim eu sei, por isso é que acho que não está certo, porque normalmente a minima costuma ser um pouco mais baixa que benavente e a máxima costuma ser +ou- parecida ou um pouco mais quente


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 23:13)

Sigo com uma temperatura um pouco mais elevada que as estações circundantes.

T.actual: *12,5ºC*
__________


Para amanha, espero uma máxima idêntica a de hoje, a rondar os *18,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 23:14)

eu 10.7ºC e 94% humidade


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2014 às 23:43)

david 6 disse:


> eu 10.7ºC e 94% humidade



Benavente ia com 10,8ºC à mesma hora, nada mau de noite... agora é ver de dia 

Por aqui sigo já com 8,6ºC, a ver se a inversão valerá a pena


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mar 2014 às 23:44)

Por aqui, *9,6ºC* e nevoeiro.

Máxima: *21,9ºC*
Mínima: *8,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 23:56)

10.3ºC tou  gostar, deixa la ver durante o dia ao sol


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 23:58)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui sigo já com 8,6ºC, a ver se a inversão valerá a pena



Desce aos 4,5ºC. 

Hoje as inversões estão mais "intensas".


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desce aos 4,5ºC.
> 
> Hoje as inversões estão mais "intensas".



Vou confiar nesse valor, já consegues prever melhor que eu as inversões 

Na madrugada passada não desceu mais por causa do nevoeiro...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2014 às 00:20)

Continua o nevoeiro. 10,0ºC. 1020 hPa de pressão.

Amanhã ambiciono 22ºC. Veremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 01:06)

*12,5ºC* estagnados.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 02:58)

por aqui 7.6ºC sempre a descer


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Mar 2014 às 09:29)

AnDré disse:


> Não me lembro ver tanta gente sedenta de sol.



É verdade! Ontem decidi prolongar a minha hora de almoço com um farto repasto na Quinta das Conchas no Lumiar  O dia estava admiravelmente agradável: sem vento e um sol confortante sem estar quente demais. Até o som do meio ambiente era macio e harmonioso. Excelente a re-qualificação deste jardim que aconselho a visita. Escusado será dizer que hoje vou pagar caro pela indolência de ontem 
Hoje de manhã pareceu-me estar fresquinho. Agora está sol e pouco vento.O termómetro marca 12º.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 10:46)

Boas

Minima: *7,3ºC*
Actual: *16,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 12:11)

Boas

Após uma mínima de 5,3ºC e Azeitão com 6,6ºC, neste momento levo apenas 19,5ºC e Azeitão já tem 20,4ºC, a 40m mais acima 

Será que a inversão ainda não rompeu?


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2014 às 12:25)

Boas

Mínima de 10,9ºC

Agora estão uns quentinhos 21,6ºC, 48%Hr, 1021,1hpa e vento fraco de SE


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 12:30)

*18,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 12:46)

geiras, com o RS tive minima de 4.8ºC e vou com 20.9ºC, que achas?


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 12:50)

david 6 disse:


> geiras, com o RS tive minima de 4.8ºC e vou com 20.9ºC, que achas?



A estação de Benavente, que é a mais próxima está inoperacional mas a mim os valores parecem-me muito bem, que dizes tu ?


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 12:53)

Geiras disse:


> A estação de Benavente, que é a mais próxima está inoperacional mas a mim os valores parecem-me muito bem, que dizes tu ?



também acho, agora que queria comparar com a de benavente pifou 
mas eu achei aqui uma coisa interessante, no ipma na estação de coruche, eu muito raramente tenho a minima mais baixa que coruche, e a estação de coruche até está num vale  coruche teve 5.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 12:59)

david 6 disse:


> também acho, agora que queria comparar com a de benavente pifou
> mas eu achei aqui uma coisa interessante, no ipma na estação de coruche, eu muito raramente tenho a minima mais baixa que coruche, e a estação de coruche até está num vale  coruche teve 5.3ºC



Pois claro, provavelmente agora o sensor está mais exposto (não está protegido como antes pelas paredes), além de que isso é uma diferença muito pequena.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 13:04)

tenho um amigo que é do couço também tem estação e ele vai com 21.5ºC e eu com 21.3ºC portanto está correcto


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

Só amanha é  que sabemos o valor exacto da minima, terá sido umas decimas mais baixa.
Falando no registo de Coruche, o nevoeiro no vale do sorraia pode ter atenuado um pouco a inversão térmica,daí teres tido uma minima parecida.

Imagem de satelite.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 13:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só amanha é  que sabemos o valor exacto da minima, terá sido umas decimas mais baixa.
> Falando no registo de Coruche, o nevoeiro no vale do sorraia pode ter atenuado um pouco a inversão térmica,daí teres tido uma minima parecida.



Ou isso 

O outro RS em testes é o de Serpa e está a portar-se muito bem, está com 21,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só amanha é  que sabemos o valor exacto da minima, terá sido umas decimas mais baixa.
> Falando no registo de Coruche, o nevoeiro no vale do sorraia pode ter atenuado um pouco a inversão térmica,daí teres tido uma minima parecida.
> 
> Imagem de satelite.




unh deve ter sido por causa do nevoeiro, já o meu amigo do couço também está no vale e tinha muito nevoeiro de manha e a minima dele foi 5.8ºC, aqui estava um pouco mas não era assim muito e depressa desapareceu
fajarda é ca em cima , apesar de no fim da minha rua ter um vale que passa aqui no centro, da ribeira de magos


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

Certamente que qualquer estação com um RS bem feito será fiável, mas a comparação de valores a vários km sabemos que é um método muito falível (se já a poucos é...)


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 13:14)

Sim Geiras já que vi sim, falta testar o meu RS, ficará para dia 15 deste mês.
_____

*18,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 13:31)

david 6 disse:


> tenho um amigo que é do couço também tem estação e ele vai com 21.5ºC e eu com 21.3ºC portanto está correcto



Depois posta umas fotos da instalação, estou curioso eheh 

Por cá vou com 22,1ºC e vento de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 14:14)

*19,4ºc*
___________

Impressionante o registo de  *Torres Vedras*, segue nos *25ºC*

Seria interessante alguém da cidade confirmar este valor.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2014 às 14:14)

Boa tarde.

Foi um aquecimento muito repentino... segue mais um dia com cheirinho a Verão.

Tactual: 23,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde 

Temperatura actual: *21,7ºC*

Mínima: *7,7ºC*

A estação de Miranda do Corvo já vai com 27,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 14:21)

sigo com 22.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 14:24)

DaniFR disse:


> A estação de Miranda do Corvo já vai com 27,7ºC.



Essa estação também me saltou à vista, valor elevado.
Talvez possamos por a hipótese da existência de algum problema com o RS, não sei.
Não esquecendo que o local é propicio a grandes amplitudes térmicas.


----------



## CptRena (7 Mar 2014 às 14:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação também me saltou à vista, valor elevado.
> Talvez possamos por a hipótese da existência de algum problema com o RS, não sei.
> Não esquecendo que o local é propicio a grandes amplitudes térmicas.




Qual RS!?


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2014 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde, este calor veio muito de repente
Temperatura- 26 °C
Humidade- 42%
Vento-5 (km/h)


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 14:51)

estagnou nos 23.1ºC


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2014 às 14:57)

Pois, vendo o mapa do Wunderground, e mesmo respeitando a possibilidade de alguma estações estarem instaladas em zonas particularmente abrigadas e baixas, valores como esses de Miranda do Corvo soam claramente a esturro, a má instalação, ou ausência de RS apropriado.
Há mais umas quantas assim na região centro.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 15:13)

*19,3ºc*


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 15:15)

23.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2014 às 15:17)

Por aqui (PoloII) máxima de 24,3ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Mar 2014 às 15:27)

boas máxima de ontem 21.2 mínima de 6.7
reparei agora que no site do ipma na observação de superfície aparece Leiria como a cidade mais quente no país com 27.8 será que este valor está correcto?


----------



## homem do mar (7 Mar 2014 às 15:39)

máxima de hoje 22.1 já não deve subir mais do que isto hoje 
por agora 21.7


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 15:53)

24.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 16:01)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, vendo o mapa do Wunderground, e mesmo respeitando a possibilidade de alguma estações estarem instaladas em zonas particularmente abrigadas e baixas, valores como esses de Miranda do Corvo soam claramente a esturro, a má instalação, ou ausência de RS apropriado.
> Há mais umas quantas assim na região centro.



Temos aqui mais informação sobre a estação.
Existem fotos, ainda assim fiquei um pouco confuso. 

www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTCEN0700000003220A


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 16:24)

Sigo com 22,3ºC, máxima de 22,7ºC.

Os valores do david 6, assim como os de Serpa parecem-me muito bem


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2014 às 16:27)

à pouco ainda me assustei um pouco quando o meu amigo no couço tinha 22ºC e tal e eu ia com 24ºC e tal, mas depois quando o ipma actualizou às 15h tudo se acalmou de novo, mora com 22.8ºC (mais perto do couço, do que do couço a coruche) e coruche com 24.1ºC 

maxima foi de 24.9ºC agora sigo com 24.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 16:38)

David6 , como o Vitamos tinha dito, isso de comparar estações pode não ser muito correto, pois as características orográficas de cada local assumem grande importância nos respectivos registos. Podem existir outros factores, por exemplo, imagina que no Couço, mesmo sendo vale, por lá soprava vento de NO/O e tu com vento de NE/E, nessa situação podias perfeitamente ter uma temperatura um pouco mais alta em relação ao outro local.
__________


Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,3* / *19,3ºC*

Já vai arrefecendo, estão  *17,3ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2014 às 17:52)

Boas

Por aqui dia CAVOK, máxima de *23,2ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2014 às 17:54)

homem do mar disse:


> boas máxima de ontem 21.2 mínima de 6.7
> reparei agora que no site do ipma na observação de superfície aparece Leiria como a cidade mais quente no país com 27.8 será que este valor está correcto?



Esse valor é de uma estação urbana, cujas condições de instalação são diferentes das demais estações. Daí as máximas elevadas.



jonas_87 disse:


> David6 , como o Vitamos tinha dito, isso de comparar estações pode não ser muito correto, pois as características orográficas de cada local assumem grande importância. Podem existir outros factores, por exemplo, imagina que no Couço, mesmo sendo vale, por lá soprava vento de NO/O e tu com vento de NE/E, nessa situação podias perfeitamente ter uma temperatura um pouco mais alta em relação ao outro local.
> 
> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTCEN0700000003220A?screen_width=1366



Esse valor deve ser do sensor oregon, que está perto do telhado.
O sensor só por si não está suficientemente protegido. Ainda para mais estando junto do telhado...

Gostava de saber se dentro daquele abrigo de abrigo de stevenson existe algum termómetro, para se fazer a comparação nas leituras da temperatura.


De qualquer forma hoje, na rede do IPMA, algumas estações já superaram ou andaram perto dos 25ºC.
Às 16h, Lousã seguia com 25,7ºC e Monção (Valinha) com 25,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2014 às 18:02)

Mais uma sensacional tarde, com máxima de *22,2ºC*.

Actuais 17,6ºC e 49% de humidade, com vento fraco e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 18:14)

*15,7ºC*
____

Barreira de Água registou uma amplitude térmica redonda, *20ºC*.
Extremos térmicos: *2ºC* / *22ºC*


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2014 às 19:48)

Eu acho o valor máximo de temperatura reportado pelo david6 excelente!

Infelizmente a estação de Benavente não registou dados hoje e a de Coruche, do IPMA não tem dados após as 15h. Mas Às 15h registava 24,1ºC!!

Mesmo que o david 6 registe um pouco mais, não significa necessariamente que esteja errado, pode muito bem estar numa zona mais quente. Tal como já foi referido, a temperatura varia bastante em curtas distâncias. 

Registei uma máxima de 22,7ºC no meu RS artesanal, a Moita registou 24,4ºC, Azeitão 22,1ºC e a estação do Miguel foi aos 24,7ºC e são dados registados por Davis! Portanto em poucos km, a temperatura pode muito bem variar 2 ou 3ºC, quanto mais umas décimas


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2014 às 19:54)

Boas

Máxima de *24,7ºC*

Mínima de 10,9ºC

Rajada máxima de 19km/h

Agora estão 16,3ºC, 64%Hr, 1020,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2014 às 21:26)

A tmax foi de 27ºC 

Já se viu muita malta de t-shit.

Por agora uns agradáveis 15,3ºC a convidar a um passeio nocturno.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 23:25)

Bem ameno na rua, *15,8ºC*, maldito vento leste.
Mostra bem quão morno tem estado o interior.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2014 às 23:56)

Temperatura actual: *9,4ºC*

Máxima: *23ºC*
Mínima: *7,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 00:57)

minima: 4.8ºC
maxima: 24.9ºC

 ia dizer que ia arrefecendo mas não sei o que se passa ainda à pouco ia com 10.2ºC e já vou com 11.1ºC e 91%Hr, à pouco estava sem vento agora estou com uma brisa de sul, será essa a razão?


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 01:23)

continua a subir  12.2ºC, a humidade desceu para 88% o wind chill tambem subiu para 11ºC e continua brisa de sul


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 02:54)

no fim de ter subido ate 12.9ºC, já vai a descer de novo com 12.3ºC, wind chill tambem ja desce 10.6ºC e a humidade sobe 84% Hr, tudo o contrario de abocado, alguem consegue me dizer a razão para isto ter acontecido?


----------



## nelson972 (8 Mar 2014 às 04:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem ameno na rua, *15,8ºC*, maldito vento leste.
> Mostra bem quão morno tem estado o interior.



Maldito ?  hehe ..

Por aqui estavam uns agradáveis 14,6° às 23:30 quando saí. ( coloquei o tal Auriol no carro, com o sensor junto da dobradiça da porta direita)
Pela manhã verei a mínima, já que o carro fica na rua durante a noite .

Edit . 08:10 h :mínima de 7,4° ; neste momento 10,8°


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 09:25)

david 6 disse:


> alguem consegue me dizer a razão para isto ter acontecido?



Aumento da intensidade  do vento ou rotação do quadrante.
Se repares, a estação de Coruche teve sempre a temperatura em queda, o que revela que num vale existe uma dinâmica totalmente diferente, impera a inversão.












A intensidade da inversão  abrandou um pouco devido aquele pequeno aumento do velocidade do vento, nestas situações, o suficiente.

_______

T.actual: *13,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2014 às 10:24)

Vento de leste a fazer das suas... para além de me ter estragado a mínima que se ficou pelos 8,5ºC, vou já com 16,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 10:30)

Falando em minimas, destaque para Seiça(Ourém) registou *3,1ºC*, agora segue nos  *17,9ºC*. Como seria de esperar esta nova estação tem feito registos interessantes.

link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISANTARM3&day=08&month=03&year=2014
______

*15,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 13:13)

unh obrigado pela explicação 

a minima acabou por ser os 10.2ºC

agora vou com 21.3ºC e 38% Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

Carcavelos: 20.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 15:09)

por aqui 22.5ºC, não me parece que suba muito mais, já tá assim há algum tempo


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2014 às 15:41)

Mais uma tarde sensacional, com 21,2ºC na actualidade.

Apenas 31% de humidade, e uma suave brisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 15:50)

Tarde espectacular, estão *20,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 16:25)

por aqui 23.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2014 às 17:20)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui 23.1ºC



Parece-me que o RS está a funcionar perfeitamente


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 17:32)

pois está, obrigado  

maxima de 23.1ºC, benavente foi 23.3, coruche foi 22.8, ta tudo parecido

agora vou com 22.3ºC e 42% Hr (a subir) e continua uma brisa


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2014 às 17:46)

david 6 disse:


> pois está, obrigado
> 
> maxima de 23.1ºC, benavente foi 23.3, coruche foi 22.8, ta tudo parecido
> 
> agora vou com 22.3ºC e 42% Hr (a subir) e continua uma brisa



Coruche tinha 22,8ºC às 16h, creio que pode ter atingido mais...

____

Por cá a máxima foi de 22,1ºC e agora sigo ainda com 21,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Máxima de *22,0ºC*, 20,8ºC actuais, com 33% de humidade.

É _pseudo_-Verão!


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2014 às 18:36)

Tarde sensacional na costa Ocidental.

Brisa de leste/sudeste a tornar possíveis temperaturas de 22-23ºC à hora do lanche em Colares, Santa Cruz, São Pedro de Moel e afins.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 19:22)

Porra até no *Cabo Carvoeiro* fez mais calor que aqui. 
Os modelos tiveram muito bem, pois metiam mais calor junto à faixa litoral.

*Torres Vedras* voltou a registar uma bela máxima, *25,4ºC*.

_____________

Extremos de hoje: *11,7ºC* / *20,1ºC*

T.actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 19:28)

por aqui 17.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2014 às 20:08)

Ainda uns espectaculares 17,8ºC, com 40% de humidade.

Destaque para os actuais 20ºC no Cais do Sodré!


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

por aqui vai arrefecendo com 14.5ºC e 66% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 20:57)

Impressionante o arrefecimento em Seiça,Ourem. 
Já vai nos *7,8ºC*.
Os outros vales ainda permanecem com bastante calor.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Mar 2014 às 21:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o arrefecimento em Seiça,Ourem.
> Já vai nos *7,8ºC*.
> Os outros vales ainda permanecem com bastante calor.



Esse mapa é de que site


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 21:16)

Wunderground.com

Aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...and=wxmap&query=38.7323954,-9.412823999999999


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2014 às 21:31)

Noite agradável com brisa de NE, actuais 17,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2014 às 22:09)

por aqui ja vou com 11.5ºC e 78% humidade
bem fresquito la fora comparado durante o dia, até me arrepiei


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 22:20)

*15,2ºc*


----------



## Microburst (8 Mar 2014 às 22:45)

Por aqui 15,2ºC nesta altura, céu limpo mas a começar a ficar nublado por nuvens altas, o vento sopra moderado de Sueste o que mais uma vez trouxe a agradável fragrância da fábrica de pasta de papel da Portucel, em Setúbal, para cima de Almada.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2014 às 00:43)

Boa noite.

Ontem mais um dia de sol e quente, não tanto como o anterior devido a vento moderado/forte de SE.

Tmax: 24,8ºC

Tmin: 9,5ºC

Por agora segue com uns impressionantes 20,5ºC e vento moderado/forte de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 01:02)

*14,2ºc*


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2014 às 03:26)

ja tive 10.9ºC e 82% humidade, agora sigo com 13.0ºC e 72% humidade e uma brisa e céu nublado nuvens altas, já não se vê estrelas

lá fora está aquele cheirinho de noites de verão ou o inicio das manhãs de verão, gosto tanto deste cheirinho


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2014 às 08:24)

Bom dia! Depois de 2 dias primaveris, hoje o céu encontra-se muito nublado, com períodos de muito vento! Temperatura actual de 14ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 09:23)

Boas

*13,8ºC* e céu nublado.
________

O céu limpo deve regressar a meio da próxima madrugada.
_______

Faz hoje um ano que assisti a maior trovoada da minha vida, foi algo de outro mundo, os valores das 2 descargas falam por si. Foi granizo, vento forte, chuva torrencial, grandes bombas. 

Infelizmente não tive possibilidade de filmar o ocorrido, durou 25 minutos, a celula entrou junto à praia da Ribeira D´ilhas e foi por ali fora passando exactamente no local onde me encontrava, a luz foi-se, voltou 11 horas depois.
Só não houve cheias no vale porque o mesmo apresenta algum declive, deste modo àgua da ribeira ia disparada vale abaixo.

Na altura, os membros do forum, FranciscoAlex e Peteluis, confirmaram a violência do temporal.

Alguns dados:











Foi um grande cagaço.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2014 às 11:05)

Noite muito ventosa, tendo atingindo a rajada max. de 86,9km/h, tendo sido atingido a tmin de 17,3ºC às 09H20.

Por agora céu encoberto e vento moderado/forte de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 11:33)

*15,2ºc
*


----------



## Microburst (9 Mar 2014 às 11:55)

Bom dia 

Dia de céu entre o nublado e o por vezes carregado, o vento sopra moderado de Sueste ocasionalmente com rajadas o que está a deixar o Tejo algo agitado, e entre as 10h30 e as 11h choveu um pouco, gotas grossas que molharam os vidros e a minha varanda, mas entretanto já secou. De referir que essas gotas traziam alguma poeira pois as suas marcas permaneceram nas janelas.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2014 às 12:00)

por aqui 15.6ºC e 63% humidade e vento fraco, céu muito nublado, de vez em quando cai uns pingos grossos, mas é coisas de pouco tempo, mal cai no chão passado um pouco seca logo


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2014 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.

Céu encoberto e 15,2ºC. 52% de humidade e vento, em geral, fraco.
Um início de tarde mais fresco que os anteriores, ainda assim, agradável.

1018 hPa de pressão, e mínima de *13,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

Começou a pingar.
*16,1ºC*.
Vento moderado


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2014 às 14:02)

por aqui 19.8ºC 43% humidade ceu muito nublado vento fraco (15km/h)


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2014 às 15:23)

Boas

Por aqui céu encoberto numa tarde abafada, com 19,2ºC e 55%HR.

O vento sopra fraco de Leste.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 15:56)

*17,7ºc*


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2014 às 22:33)

minima: 10.9ºC
maxima: 20.7ºC
actual: 11.2ºC, é provavel que ainda bate a minima hoje, 80% humidade vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2014 às 22:48)

Máxima de *17,8ºC*.

Actuais 15,6ºC com 50% de humidade. 1019 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2014 às 23:27)

retiro o que disse, levantou se uma brisa a temperatura ja sobe, vou com 12.0ºC, as ultimas noites teem sido sempre igual, não sei se é normal


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2014 às 02:46)

a brisa parou a temperatura começou a cair logo, o que faz a diferença desta brisa
sigo com 9.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 08:24)

Bom dia 

T.minima: *10,4ºC*
T.actual: *11,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado.
_____

Em Seiça,Ourem a inversão foi intensa, minima de *0,9ºC*.


----------



## Rachie (10 Mar 2014 às 10:54)

Microburst disse:


> Por aqui 15,2ºC nesta altura, céu limpo mas a começar a ficar nublado por nuvens altas, o vento sopra moderado de Sueste o que mais uma vez trouxe a agradável fragrância da fábrica de pasta de papel da Portucel, em Setúbal, para cima de Almada.



Eu cresci em Pegões e cada vez que se sentia esse cheiro a minha mãe dizia: Vai chover... E chovia!  Mas em Cacilhas felizmente não é assim tão linear


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 12:03)

Rachie disse:


> Eu cresci em Pegões



Terra de bom vinho. 
______

T.actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2014 às 12:57)

minima de 8.3ºC
agora sigo com 19.1ºC

ja começo a ter saudades de um dia de chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 14:28)

*19,2ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Mar 2014 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *24,2ºC*

Mínima: *4,3ºC*


----------



## Rachie (10 Mar 2014 às 16:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Terra de bom vinho.



É mesmo  O meu preferido é o branco do Fontanário de Pegões (sou estranha, não gosto de tinto eheheh)


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2014 às 17:14)

maxima de 22.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2014 às 19:05)

Estas tardes são de um prazer inigualável.

Máxima de *21,3ºC* e actuais 17,7ºC com 33% de humidade.

O Cais do Sodré, na actualidade. Ninguém diria que se trata de um 10 de Março.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2014 às 19:08)

Boas

Máxima de 21,7ºC
Mínima 8,5ºC

Rajada máxima 34km/h

Agora estão 18,4ºC, 36%Hr, 1017,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2014 às 19:11)

Máxima de *21.6ºC*.

De momento 15.6ºC e céu limpo, tendo sido este o cenário de todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 19:31)

Extremos: *10,4ºC* / *19,6ºC*
________

Agora: *16,0ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (10 Mar 2014 às 21:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Wunderground.com
> 
> Aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...and=wxmap&query=38.7323954,-9.412823999999999


ah ok obrigado não estava a conhecer


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 22:01)

A estação vai com registo impressionante, 5,1ºC, depois de uma maxima de 22,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2014 às 22:10)

por aqui vou com 10.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2014 às 23:44)

Inversão por aqui, sigo com 10,4ºC, Azeitão mais acima ainda nos 14,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 23:55)

Noite amena, estão *14,3ºC*


Ó Geiras, essa inversão está muito fraca, Seiça já vai nos *3,4ºC*.
Aquilo por lá, é uma inversão de outro nível.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2014 às 00:25)

por aqui andou, poucos minutos depois do meu comentário, andou aqui na casa dos 10 e tal subiu 2 ou 3 decimas desceu subiu sempre naquilo (enquanto havia uma pequena brisa) de repente a brisa desapareceu, começou logo a descer 

agora vou com 8.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2014 às 00:27)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui andou, poucos minutos depois do meu comentário, andou aqui na casa dos 10 e tal subiu 2 ou 3 decimas desceu subiu sempre naquilo (enquanto havia uma pequena brisa) de repente a brisa desapareceu, começou logo a descer
> 
> agora vou com 8.5ºC



Parece que o RS anda a fazer o seu papel 

Sigo com 9,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2014 às 00:36)

vai lançado 7.9ºC (0.6ºC em 10min)


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2014 às 04:07)

despeço me com 3.3ºC  , vou ter uma minima interessante


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Isto hoje vai aquecer bem. 
T.actual: *16,0ºC*
_____

Interessante a minima registada na base aérea de Sintra(Granja do Marquês), a temperatura desceu aos *2ºC*. É o resultado da estação estar localizada numa enorme várzea.

Outras minimas baixas:

Barreira de Àgua, Fátima: *0,9ºC*
Seiça,Ourém: *0,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2014 às 12:42)

Algum calor, *20,1ºC.*


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2014 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima de 10,2ºC

Agora sigo com 22,5ºC, 33%Hr, 11016,7hpa e vento fraco de NE

Mais um dia de Primavera com cheiro a verão


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2014 às 13:31)

depois de uma minima de *2.2ºC*  sigo com 22.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

*21,1ºc*


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2014 às 15:58)

23.5ºC


----------



## lsalvador (11 Mar 2014 às 17:18)

Por Tomar e até ao momento tenho

Máxima de 23.7 °C (14:06 UTC)	
Mínima de 1.7 °C (07:04 UTC)


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2014 às 17:23)

Máxima de *23,6ºC*

Agora sigo com 23,3ºC, 26%Hr


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2014 às 18:54)

Mais uma deliciosa tarde de prazer infinito. 

Máxima de *22,7ºC* (diária, mensal e anual). Actuais 18,4ºC com 44% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão e vento fraco. Céu logicamente limpo.


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2014 às 19:19)

Amplitude térmica brutal por aqui, mínima de 3,1ºC e máxima de 23,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2014 às 19:39)

Geiras disse:


> Amplitude térmica brutal por aqui, mínima de 3,1ºC e máxima de 23,1ºC.



Mesmo.
Em Seiça foi agressivo, *0,1ºC* / *24,2ºC*.
______

t.actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (11 Mar 2014 às 20:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo.
> Em Seiça foi agressivo, *0,1ºC* / *24,2ºC*.
> ______
> 
> t.actual: *15,1ºC*



Boas tenho de ver se descubro onde fica essa estação de Seiça visto que moro relativamente perto 
por aqui a máxima foi de 22.9 a máxima do ano até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2014 às 22:43)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas tenho de ver se descubro onde fica essa estação de Seiça visto que moro relativamente perto
> por aqui a máxima foi de 22.9 a máxima do ano até agora.



Partindo do pressuposto que a georreferenciação está correcta, a estação fica a sul da aldeia de Seiça(uns 300 metros), encontra-se junto à ribeira, seria interessante ver umas fotos da estação, pelos vistos é uma Davis.
____________

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *11,5ºC* / *21,4ºC*

A máxima do ano, até agora.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mar 2014 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Partindo do pressuposto que a georreferenciação está correcta, a estação fica a sul da aldeia de Seiça(uns 300 metros), encontra-se junto à ribeira, seria interessante ver umas fotos da estação, pelos vistos é uma Davis.
> ____________
> 
> Boas.
> Também fiquei curioso e visto do google maps fica alinhada com a descarga de ar que desce a serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 00:12)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas.
> Também fiquei curioso e visto do google maps fica alinhada com a descarga de ar que desce a serra.



Boas WHORTAS, é verdade.
Aqui vai um esquema que pode explicar o porquê do registo de minimas tão baixas/inversões térmicas intensas.






Para alem do ar frio transportado ao longo do vale sentido O-E, aqueles 9 valeiros (Círculos laranjas) contribuem bastante para uma maior intensificação da inversão, pois é por lá que é gerado ar frio, que posteriormente é despejado para o vale,isto falando apenas desta escala. A juntar a isso é a orientação do vale O-E, o que torna o vale mais sombrio. 

A estação encontra-se perto da base de uma vertente exposta a N/NE, ou seja, aquela área recebe  menos horas de sol , do que outras áreas, potenciando a inversão. 

A pouca presença de edificado,fruto de ser uma zona rural, beneficia muito as inversões, pois o facto de não existirem casas nos topos nas vertentes ou no meio das mesmas, faz com que o ar frio,gerado nos topos (setas verdes) drene sem qualquer dificuldade, sem qualquer barreira, ou seja, praticamente todas as encostas alimentam o fundo de vale com o respectivo ar frio.

É importante referir, que a estação encontra-se a menos de 30 metros de distância da linha de água, na cota minima do fundo de vale, portanto recebe todo o ar frio gerado pela inversão.

Já vai nos *3,8ºC*.
Nunca está vento nulo, ocorre sempre um brisa de SO, provocada pela movimentação do ar frio ao longo do vale. 
Em Barreira de Água e Quinta do Conde, acontece exactamente o mesmo.

Para quem gosta desta área/temática, climatologia local, a localização da estação está perfeita.
Obvio que estes dados não representam a zona, simplesmente o fundo de vale, mas também acontece o mesmo com inúmeras estações do IPMA.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2014 às 01:16)

Sigo com 7,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 01:22)

*15,4ºC* 

A Parede segue nos *16,1ºC*.


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2014 às 02:35)

Estas inversões são típicas do fluxo de ar seco sinóptico que tem entrado nestes dias....são inversões brutais.

E nós vendemos aos turistas a ideia de um pais ameno, quando isto volta e meia mais parece o deserto do Gobi

Pais de extremos o nosso...Lisboa raramente desce abaixo dos 5ºC, noutros locais quase que é raro ter mínimas acima dos 10ºC...nuns sítios chovem 500mm num mês, no mesmo mês outros locais não passam os 50mm...


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2014 às 02:45)

amplitude termica interessante a minima foi de 2.2ºC e a maxima de 23.6ºC 

por agora sigo com 6.2ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Mar 2014 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã estava fresquito mas agora aqui no Marquês o termómetro diz que estão 12º, o céu azul com farrapinhos de nuvens brancas e há pouco vento. Vai ficar fantástico para um passeio na Avenida durante a hora de almoço 



stormy disse:


> vendemos aos turistas a ideia de um pais ameno



Salvo melhor opinião, se compararmos com as condições de temperatura e humidade (e outros factores que os aqui _users_ melhor sabem que eu) de países como Inglaterra (mesmo até a parte Sul), Suécia, Holanda etc. até chegarmos a Espanha (ora tórrida ora gelada) podemos afirmar que somos um país de clima ameno. Mesmo os países que estejam no mesmo paralelo não têm a mesma posição que o nosso pequeno Portugal com a magna vista para o Atlântico que o impede de ser tão seco ou tão frio como a Espanha p. ex.
Bom, note-se que o que sei sobre meteorologia tenho aprendido aqui no Forum. Espero não ter dito grande disparate.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 13:33)

Boas

T.minima: *9,5ºC*
T.actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2014 às 13:47)

e mais uma minima baixa com *3.5ºC* por agora sigo com 20.5ºC


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mar 2014 às 16:50)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *22,6ºC*

Máxima: *24ºC*
Mínima: *5,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2014 às 17:30)

minima: 3.5ºC
maxima: 21.9ºC
actual: 21.3ºC e ceu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 17:40)

Boas tardes

Dados de hoje: *9,5ºC* / *18,8ºC*

Vai refrescando, fruto do vento de *NO*.
T.actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Mínima de 4,3ºC, máxima de apenas 20,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2014 às 20:16)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:8,7ºC
Máxima: 23,3ºC

Rajada máxima: 21km/h

Agora sigo com 15,9ºC, 55%Hr, 1022,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 23:00)

Sigo com *12,5ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante *Norte*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2014 às 23:39)

11.6ºc


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2014 às 23:48)

Valores de temperatura interessantes em Caneças, amplitude térmica de 10.0ºC, mínima de *10.0ºC* e máxima de *20.0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2014 às 08:14)

Mínima de *4,8ºC*.

De momento com 7,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2014 às 08:40)

Boas

T.minima: *8,2ºC*
T.actual: *12,6ºC*


Hoje, a t.maxima deve ir aos *18,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2014 às 13:06)

*14,3ºC*, está fresco.

A t.maxima foi de *17,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2014 às 14:26)

minima de *4.7ºC*  por agora está 21.1ºC e 50% humidade e céu pouco nublado, tem umas nuvens altas e estão se a formar 2 ou 3 cumulus mas ainda estão muito pequenos


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2014 às 15:57)

hoje faz me lembrar aqueles dias de verão em que andam umas trovoadas no alentejo e depois ando por esta zona uns "farrapos" no céu 

continua 21.1ºC, anda sempre nisto sobe desce sobe desce a humidade ta 49%


----------



## Mix (13 Mar 2014 às 17:59)

pelo radar parece estar um bom aguaceiro a sul de santarem.. 

por aqui chuviscou cerca de 2 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2014 às 18:23)

ya eu tou com esperanças de apanhar com esse aguaceiro, o céu está estranho
a norte daqui está assim








maxima de 21.3ºC
agora sigo com 18.2ºC e 62% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2014 às 19:12)

E pronto, foi-se o pseudo-Verão. Sigo já com 12,5ºC e 78% de humidade. Vento de Norte.

Alguma nebulosidade baixa e 1024 hPa de pressão.

Hoje: *9,6ºC* / *19,6ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2014 às 19:20)

caiu uns pingos, mas não passou disso, mas já foi bom para refrescar, já tinha saudades de uns pingos


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2014 às 19:24)

Boas

Dados de hoje: *8,2ºC* / *17,5ºC*

Actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Mar 2014 às 19:26)

david 6 disse:


> caiu uns pingos





Aqui por Lisboa nada. Acabei de subir a Avenida da Liberdade a pé e estava agradável. Corre uma vento mais fresco do que ontem mas está bem simpático. Eh pá mais chuva é que não.  Uns dias de bom tempo com mar amigo do utilizador para descansar é o que se quer


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2014 às 20:55)

Epah que vem lá água para o fim do dia


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2014 às 23:08)

eu já tive direito a pingos hoje, enquanto voces não


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2014 às 00:33)

Podes ficar com eles. 
____

Vai arrefecendo, registo neste momento *9,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2014 às 23:22)

Boas noites

Extremos de hoje: *8,7ºC* / *18,1ºC*

T.actual: *12,5ºC*
_______

Este f.d.s estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha. 
As máximas serão certamente acima do 20ºC, a minima de Domingo promete ser fria, talvez desça aos 2ºC, vamos ver como se comporta o vale.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2014 às 23:38)

minima: 6.5ºC
maxima: 20.9ºC
actual: 10.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2014 às 04:09)

5.2ºc


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2014 às 12:28)

Ora muito boas tardes, o dia aqui vai seguindo solarengo e primaveril com Céu limpo e Vento fraco quase nulo. Alguma neblina também á mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

Boas tardes

Como esperado, dia bem ameno na zona oeste. 
Registo agora 21,8ºC. 

Geiras, aí está o teu produto.
Leitura correcta,como esperado, comparei com o termometro de um opel e outro sensor. 
Ao final do dia, vou colocar o sensor/abrigo na zona do vale onde a inversão térmica é mais forte.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

Boas

Mínima de 10,3ºC e máxima de 24,2ºC 

Agora estão 17,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2014 às 20:45)

Bela máxima por aqui, *23,4ºC*.
Se a tarde deu para andar de t-shirt, neste momento a conversa é outra, colocado o abrigo/sensor na zona mais fria do vale, por lá, às 20:15 a temperatura já ia no *8,2ºC*.
Está a ficar frio,impressionante a intensidade da inversão neste local,por enquanto, está a ser bem mais agressiva que em Seiça ou Barreira de Água.

PS: Geiras, o RS portou-se muito bem.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2014 às 21:03)

minima: *3.6ºC*
maxima: *23.7ºC*
actual: 14.4ºC
dia mais quente hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2014 às 22:46)

Boas

Bem, desloquei-me à zona onde se encontra o sensor, está frio,*6,0ºC*! 
O RS parece que foi regado, ate já pinga, tamanha é a humidade. 
Até faz confusão olhar para o mapa do WU, só mesmo Seiça e Barreira de Água é que se aproximam deste registo.

Já vai pairando uma nevoa.
_____

Só para comparar com as estações mais próximas.
Vamos ver até onde vai a minima, ontem apontei para os 2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2014 às 23:50)

A máxima foi boa?

Estou curioso em saber a mínima da próxima madrugada, muito boa instalação 

Por aqui sigo com 8,5ºC.

Impressionante a diferença, Setúbal ainda com 16ºC!!


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2014 às 03:02)

6.7ºC por aquioo tou tudo menos pcobrou sobriu sobrio dscp descilpem


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2014 às 07:51)

Geiras disse:


> A máxima foi boa?
> 
> Estou curioso em saber a mínima da próxima madrugada, muito boa instalação



Sim, foi, esteve realmente calor, maxima de *23,4ºC*.

Quanto a minima, não desceu tanto como esperava foi aos *3,9ºC*, eram 7:15.
Não observei geada, mas o orvalho estava gélido.


Geiras, aquilo que te falei, pau tratado como suporte para o RS.
Como ambas as estruturas estão adaptadas para colocar o RS, durante o dia faço sempre o registo na outra zona do vale (fica a 200 metros de distancia), de noite, o registo da minima é sempre feito aqui, pois trata-se do sitio mais frio(1,5ºC/2ºC a menos em relação ao outro ponto).

Fotos tiradas esta manha, tentei tirar umas mais pormenorizadas do local,aqui vai.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2014 às 11:37)

Por volta das 9:30 entrou nevoeiro nos cumes que rodeiam a zona (cota 150/170m).
Vento de NO, sigo com *17,0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2014 às 13:44)

De facto a mínima desiludiu um bocadinho, por aqui desceu aos 5ºC 

Mas muito bem, excelente instalação eheh


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2014 às 14:13)

Vento de Sudoeste a fazer das suas, humidade a disparar


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2014 às 14:41)

Boas

Mais uma mínima alta 11,8ºC

O dia segue bem quentinho estão agora 21,3ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 22,9ºC ainda assim ontem teve mais quente.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2014 às 16:05)

Boas máxima de 29.4 por agora 27


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2014 às 16:39)

Boa tarde

20ºC de amplitude térmica, com uma mínima de *4ºC* e uma máxima de *24ºC*.

De momento, *22,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2014 às 17:54)

Boas por agora mais fresco com 21.4


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2014 às 18:19)

Boas

Aqui máxima de 23,1ºC
Mínima de 11,8ºC

Rajada máxima 21km/h

Agora sigo com 19,9ºC, 42%Hr, 1022,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2014 às 18:33)

Boas tardes

Extremos no Vale da Mangancha,Mafra: *3,9ºC* / *22,1ºC*
O vento de NO estragou a máxima de hoje.

_____

De volta à base.
Alcabideche, segue nos *14,7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2014 às 20:18)

minima: *3.6ºC*
maxima: *24.0ºC*
actual: 15.6ºC e 63% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2014 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Mais uma tarde agradável, com máxima de *20,7ºC*.

Actualmente sigo já com 11,3ºC e 85% de humidade. 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2014 às 02:37)

sigo com 5.3ºC, vou ter uma minima interessante


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2014 às 08:40)

minima de *2.7ºC* agora sigo com 8.3ºC e 93% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2014 às 10:35)

Boas

Minima: *7,8ºC*
Actual: *17,1ºC*
______



homem do mar disse:


> Boas máxima de 29.4 por agora 27



Maxima estranhamente alta, está aí algo de errado.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Alguma inversão, hoje!

Mínima de *6,8ºC*, com névoa matinal e um pico de 97% de humidade, quando às 02:30 seguia com 12,1ºC e 49%.

De momento sigo ainda com 13,2ºC e 95%!

Céu limpo e 1023 hPa de pressão. Vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2014 às 10:54)

Boas

Mínima de 3,9ºC por aqui. Agora sigo com 16,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2014 às 12:30)

por aqui 19.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2014 às 13:19)

*18,7ºc*


----------



## homem do mar (17 Mar 2014 às 20:19)

boas máxima de 23.1


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2014 às 21:20)

Boa noite

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,8ºC* / *19,2ºC*
_____

*11,4ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2014 às 22:26)

minima: *2.7ºC*
maxima: *22.7ºC*
actual: 10.8ºC 89% humidade vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2014 às 22:37)

Noite desagradável por aqui com bastante vento e sensação térmica de frio! 

12.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2014 às 02:47)

8.3ºC 94% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2014 às 08:19)

Boas

T.minima: *10,4ºC*
T.actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

Boas

Mínima de 10,6ºC

Agora estão 18,1ºC, 57%Hr, 1023,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2014 às 13:02)

Boa tarde

Como esperado, dia totalmente diferente dos anteriores, devido à acção da nortada.

T.actual: *14,4ºC*
Vento médio: *34 km/h*
Rajada maxima: *57 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2014 às 18:44)

O _pseudo-Verão_ retirou-se. Apesar do Sol, o dia foi fresco e ventoso. Máxima de *15,3ºC*.

Actuais 12,6ºC com 69% de humidade. Céu muito nublado por Fractus e 1021 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Mar 2014 às 19:20)

Gilmet disse:


> O _pseudo-Verão_ retirou-se.



Sim é verdade. Agora na Avenida da Liberdade estava um vento frio que não deixava esquecer o casaco mas o termómetro diz que estão 13º. Nada mau


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2014 às 21:56)

minima: *3.2ºC*
maxima: *19.4ºC*
actual: 10.3ºC 89% humidade e vento fraco

por aqui mais para o interior as minimas baixas tem sido constante e com a temperatura actual a esta hora vou ter outra minima baixa, hoje a maxima foi mais fresca

vou rezar para amanha ter algum aguaceiro por aqui  e quem sabe algo mais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2014 às 22:08)

Vento... o vento que voltou desde ontem e torna o ambiente desagradável...

Neste momento 13ºC lá fora e 19ºC cá dentro.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2014 às 03:24)

por aqui 5.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 08:39)

Boas

T.minima: *8,3ºC*
T.actual: *11,5ºC*
______

Inversão valente na  estação da praia da Rainha,Almada.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2014 às 14:10)

por aqui 20.7ºC e 61% humidade, era bom se tivesse alguma surpresa hoje , mas duvido

céu pouco nublado, estão uns pequenos cumulus para o lado do interior


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2014 às 16:52)

21.3ºC 56% humidade e uns cumulus a SE


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 17:31)

Boas tardes

Dados de hoje: *8,2ºC* / *16,8ºC*
______________

T.actual: *13,3ºC*


----------



## carlosgodinhof (19 Mar 2014 às 18:03)




----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2014 às 18:13)

19.6ºC 61% humidade e umas nuvens altas estranhas


----------



## Microburst (19 Mar 2014 às 19:34)

Agora que caiu a noite dá para ver muito de vez em quando relâmpagos difusos a Leste daqui. Pelo Sat24 estarão na fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha, mas já é o terceiro que observo.


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2014 às 20:11)

Microburst disse:


> Agora que caiu a noite dá para ver muito de vez em quando relâmpagos difusos a Leste daqui. Pelo Sat24 estarão na fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha, mas já é o terceiro que observo.



Estás a observar os relâmpagos em que zona?

Eu em Elvas ainda não vi nenhum...  Não que esteja a observar a tempo inteiro, mas vou dando uma olhadela de quando em vez.

Abraço


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2014 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Temp. actual: *12,3ºC*

Máxima: *23,9ºC*
Mínima: *6,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 22:22)

*9,9ºc*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2014 às 23:12)

Esta noite não está tão ventosa como as anteriores. 

Neste momento:

IN: 19.3ºC
OUT: 12.4ºC

Boa noite!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 23:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Esta noite não está tão ventosa como as anteriores.



Sem dúvida, ate aqui o vento está nulo, uma raridade.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2014 às 23:17)

10.1ºc


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2014 às 18:27)

Boas

Primeira dia de Primavera muito frouxo, manha de céu muito nublado de tarde limpou!

Mínima de 9,4ºC 
Máxima de 17,7ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora sigo com 15,7ºC, 74%Hr, 1021,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2014 às 22:02)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *8,3ºC* / *16,2ºC*
______

T.actual: *10,9ºC*

Amanha regressa a chuva, ainda que muito fraca, espero uns 3/4 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2014 às 08:46)

Céu muito nublado, vento nulo e *11,8ºC*.

Minima: *8,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2014 às 18:48)

Boas

Sigo com chuva fraca/moderada persistente, o acumulado vai nos *5,1 mm*.


----------



## Thomar (21 Mar 2014 às 19:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sigo com chuva fraca/moderada persistente, o acumulado vai nos *5,1 mm*.



Por aqui começou á uns 15 minutos uma morrinha muito, mas mesmo muito  fraquinha que ainda não deu para molhar nada. 
Vento fraco a nulo e uma temperatura actual de +14,5ºC.

EDIT: 19h33m já chove, fraco mas chove!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2014 às 19:27)

Tem estado a chuviscar por aqui, mas agora já chove intensamente e deve continuar assim durante as próximas horas.

0.6mm e 15.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2014 às 20:00)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui começou á uns 15 minutos uma morrinha muito, mas mesmo muito  fraquinha que ainda não deu para molhar nada.
> Vento fraco a nulo e uma temperatura actual de +14,5ºC.
> 
> EDIT: 19h33m já chove, fraco mas chove!



Por aqui está a ser uma boa rega, *6,1 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2014 às 21:52)

vai chuviscando razoavelmente por aqui


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2014 às 22:11)

Boas

Mínima de 9,3ºC
Máxima de 15,8ºC

Rajada máxima 29,0km/h

Precipitação desta noite vai em 1,4mm


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2014 às 23:30)

vai chovendo bem agora


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2014 às 00:11)

3.5mm ontem 

por agora continua a chuviscar


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2014 às 09:13)

Boas

*Dados de ontem*

Minima: *8,1ºC*
Maxima: *15,1ºC*
Acumulado: *7,6 mm*
_______

T.actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2014 às 12:45)

Boas

Mínima mais alta hoje 11,3ºC

Agora estão 16,5ºC 

Precipitação 1,0mm

Não sei onde viram que hoje seria mais frio


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2014 às 13:13)

14.7ºC por aqui

está uma vista interessante por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2014 às 13:38)

*13,8ºC
0,3 mm*


*EDIT  13:53*
Começou a chuviscar
12,8ºC e vento moderado a forte.
Dia frio.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2014 às 12:07)

Boas

Nem a mínima esperada mais fria para hoje se confirmou aqui!!

Mínima de 10,2ºC

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 60%Hr, 1024,9hpa e vento fraco o sol vai querendo aparecer muito timido


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2014 às 12:15)

Boas

T.minima: *9,0ºC* (vai ser batida)

T.actual: *13,6ºC*

Tempo cinzento e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2014 às 13:42)

Rotação interessante do vento para o quadrante Leste.

Com 16,7 ºC e 54 % de humidade relativa no momento.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2014 às 14:10)

Início de tarde com céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus, e 13,7ºC de temperatura.

49% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco.

Mínima de *8,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2014 às 17:03)

T.máxima: *14,0ºC*
T.actual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2014 às 20:57)

Boas

Como esperado, minima batida, sigo com *8,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2014 às 09:07)

Boas

Minima de ontem: *7,3ºC*
_________

Minima de hoje: *6,6ºC* (minima do mês)
Agora, vento sul a proporcionar uns amenos *14,2ºC*.

O diluvio anda perto.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Mar 2014 às 11:03)

Começou a chover aqui no Marquês. Pingas espaçadas mas grossas. O termómetro indica 14,1º


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2014 às 13:49)

A frente deixou na zona *4,1 mm*.
Tactual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Mar 2014 às 21:54)

Boas
Sexta Feira foi um dia maioritariamente de períodos de chuva moderados.
Hoje de manhã ainda choveu mas a tarde foi solarenga com algumas nuvens.
Quanto ao vento pode-se dizer que hoje foi um dia de vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2014 às 00:10)

Boas

Aqui ontem o acumulado foi uns ridículos 0,8mm ainda bem que vai chover bem para o fim da semana para ver se salva ainda este mês muito seco por aqui.

agora estão 11,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2014 às 00:27)

acumulou 2.7mm esperava um pouco mais

8.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 11:08)

Boas

Minima: *9,9ºC*
Agora: *13,5ºC*
Tempo cinzento.
_______

Quinta-feira vai chover bem, venha ela. 

O acumulado mensal, encontra-se nos *18,8 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 13:54)

Chuvisco e algum frio.
*12,7ºC*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Mar 2014 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui vento moderado e temperatura atual de 12,2ºC.
Céu cinzento com bastantes nuvens mas ainda não choveu


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Vendaval, vento médio na ordem dos *48 km/h*.
*12,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

minima: *5.6ºC*
maxima: *15.7ºC*
rajada maxima: *44.6km/h*
actual: 13.0ºC e algum vento


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Mar 2014 às 20:43)

Vento por aqui também começa a ficar forte de Noroeste


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mar 2014 às 20:59)

Boas noites ao forum!

Por Carcavelos neste momento estão 13.7ºC mas a sensação é bem mais baixas, vento desagradável...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 21:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> vento desagradável...



Imagina na terra do vento...Alcabideche, o vento médio está nos *50 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2014 às 21:04)

esta a chuviscar  já não esperava hoje  vento continua interessante


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2014 às 21:23)

o vento cada vez está pior  a minha janela está muito nervosa, só faz é tremer


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Mar 2014 às 21:36)

Vento agora sem dúvida está forte
Rajada de vento registada atualmente de 62.8km/h!
A temperatura está nos 11.4 ºC mas tal como o Flaviense21 tinha referido parece estar menos pois este vento é bem fresco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 21:44)

Registada agora uma rajada de *66.3 km/h*.
O vento médio segue nos *51 km/h*.
*12,1ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Mar 2014 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Registada agora uma rajada de *66.3 km/h*.
> O vento médio segue nos *51 km/h*.
> *12,1ºC*



Os registos de vento da tua zona estão a ficar interessantes!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 22:15)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Os registos de vento da tua zona estão a ficar interessantes!



Verdade, ainda que seja normal, tal e qual como aí (no tal cabeço, não na cidade de Torres).
Aqui nesta zona, o forte é sempre o vento médio, daí não existir uma grande diferença entre os valores de vento (médio) e respectivas rajadas máximas, é sempre a dar-lhe. 

Rajada maxima: *68,4 km/h*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2014 às 23:56)

Bom, parece que o vento está de volta, este Março foi pouco marcado pelo mesmo, houve umas lestadas no inicio do mês que trouxeram algum calor mas vento gelado assim não houve nada, está a haver agora, essencialmente entre hoje e amanhã , fruta da época, apesar de andar já tudo a apragoar que é anormal como é costume.

Fresquinhos 11,6ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 00:08)

Dados de ontem (25-3-14)

Minima: *9,9ºC*
Maxima:*14,5ºC*
Rajada maxima: *75,9 km/h*.
_________

O vento caiu um bocado, mas ainda sopra forte.
T.actual: *11,5ºC*


----------



## nelson972 (26 Mar 2014 às 04:11)

Quando saí às 23:30, vento forte e 8,5°.
Estrada molhada, chuvisco fraco que não vi ...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 12:40)

*12,2ºC
0,3 mm*
Vento forte

Dia frio.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

Mínima de 9,2ºC por agora 12,7ºC e muito vento, um dia fresco .


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2014 às 14:33)

Interessante ali entre as 6h30 e as 8h


----------



## zejorge (26 Mar 2014 às 16:36)

Boa tarde

Céu pouco nublado, temperatura de 14,8º, pressão em queda 1021,2 hpa, vento fraco a moderado e NW, tendo a rajada máxima sido de 43,5 kmh.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2014 às 22:21)

Mais uma noite desagradável por aqui, muito ventosa. 13.7ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2014 às 22:44)

Boas

Mínima de 8,8ºC
Máxima de 15,7ºC

Rajada máxima 55km/h

Agora estão 10,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1022,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 23:14)

Boas noites

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *9,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *56,2 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*
_____

T.actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 08:56)

Boas

Céu muito nublado
Vento fraco
*10,8ºC*

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco na serra.
_____

Venham lá esses bons mm. 






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Mar 2014 às 10:58)

Bom
Por aqui também caiu um aguaceiro fraco a alguns instantes
Vento encontra-se fraco
Nas próximas horas mais para o fim do dia deverá ser esperado níveis de precipitação elevados


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 12:44)

Segundo o radar, a precipitação fraca vai se aproximando, talvez dentro 45m comece a entrar na faixa litoral.


----------



## NSousa (27 Mar 2014 às 15:04)

Células bem negras para estes lados. Quando largar lastro, deverá ser bonito de se ver!


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2014 às 15:19)

Boas!

Dia fresco e com céu muito nublado aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.


----------



## srr (27 Mar 2014 às 15:24)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia fresco e com céu muito nublado aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.



ai vem ela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2014 às 15:27)

Por aqui vai pingando qualquer coisa, pouco mas de pinga grossa. Céu negro em alguns pontos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 15:41)

Chuva fraca
*0,5 mm*


----------



## NSousa (27 Mar 2014 às 15:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui vai pingando qualquer coisa, pouco mas de pinga grossa. Céu negro em alguns pontos.



É mais ou menos isto né vizinho! =)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 16:01)

Chuva fraca
*10,6ºC
1,0 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2014 às 16:15)

NSousa disse:


> É mais ou menos isto né vizinho! =)



Também tirei umas fotos, mais logo posto :-) 

Vai chovendo bem agora


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2014 às 17:09)

Vai caindo certinha.

1,8mm em Caneças.

Rain rate nos 3mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 17:19)

*5,1 mm
9,8ºC*

Vento forte.

Esperemos que surja animação apos a passagem da frente. 






Fonte: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/


----------



## NSousa (27 Mar 2014 às 17:36)

AnDré disse:


> Vai caindo certinha.
> 
> 1,8mm em Caneças.
> 
> Rain rate nos 3mm/h.



Caneças este ano, tem mais água da chuva do que na torneira.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Mar 2014 às 17:42)

Boas por aqui chove moderadamente e o vento encontra-se fraco a moderado.
Temperatura Atual: 8.8 °C
Precipitação Acumulada: 1.8mm
Pressão: 1005.0hPa


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2014 às 18:07)

vai chuvendo forma fraca  10.5ºC


----------



## overcast (27 Mar 2014 às 18:11)

Chuva fortíssima!!
Vento muito forte também!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 18:12)

Chuva torrencial, bem que escuridão brutal.

13 mm


----------



## overcast (27 Mar 2014 às 18:15)

Regressa a chuva moderada..
Foi só uns minutinhos para ambientar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

O rain rate foi aos 69,1mm/h.
Sim, já abrandou, mas ainda chove bem por aqui.
Caiu algum granizo.

*7,3ºC*


----------



## fhff (27 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Aqui por colares, choveu forte. A agua ja corre bem nas valetas. Temperatura desceu bastante, para os 6,5 grau.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 18:22)

O vento já rodou, que gelo.
*6,8ºC*.
*13,8 mm*

Momentos antes de cair tamanha carga de água.
O céu estava assim


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 18:57)

Overcast, parece que houve inundação aqui na zona, ali no Pai do Vento.
Desconfio que a linha de água tenha galgado, foi de facto muita chuva.





_____

Belo acumulado, *16,5mm*.


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Mar 2014 às 19:04)

Está a chover e bem desde das 15h de forma persistente, os acumulados devem ser muito interessantes, excelente para que o mês acabe chuvoso.


----------



## Geopower (27 Mar 2014 às 19:15)

Chuva forte no centro de Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 19:32)

*7,0ºC
16,8 mm*

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2014 às 19:35)

Boas

Por Setúbal chuva moderada e persistente! até agora acumulei 5,6mm o rain rate máximo até agora foi de 18,2mm/h 

Rajada máxima 45km/h

Temperatura actual 8,6ºC e 94% de humidade


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Mar 2014 às 19:36)

Boas por aqui 8.1 mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## overcast (27 Mar 2014 às 19:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Overcast, parece que houve inundação aqui na zona, ali no Pai do Vento.
> Desconfio que a linha de água tenha galgado, foi de facto muita chuva.
> 
> 
> ...



Bem.. Realmente por momentos choveu de uma maneira brutal..
Mas para chegar a inundação em tão curto espaço de tempo.
É capaz de ter sido mesmo a ribeira.

Entretanto as coisas acalmaram, por enquanto.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Boa rega!

12,2mm em Caneças!

Mas o destaque vai para a temperatura que desceu aos *6,1ºC*!
Se momento Caneças segue com 6,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2014 às 20:11)

porque raio nestas frentes ultimamente chega ao sul do ribatejo enfraquece e depois no fim de passar e entrar no alentejo ganha força de novo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 21:17)

*7,5ºC
18,5 mm*

Chuva fraca


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2014 às 23:30)

Bom aguaceiros a pouco aqui o acumulado do dia saltou para os 8,4mm


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2014 às 23:40)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 10,5mm


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2014 às 23:55)

minima: 3.6ºC
maxima: 14.9ºC
precipitação: 7.8mm
actual: 8.5ºC e está a cair uns pingos


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 00:13)

Bem por aqui tudo calmo neste momento
A temperatura encontra-se nos 7.3 °C
Pressão: 1003.3hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2014 às 00:16)

O acumulado do dia de ontem foi de 13 mm.

Neste momento não faz vento e estão 8,6ºC, parece que estamos em novembro, está espetacular .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 00:25)

Boas

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *6,8ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *14,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *58,7 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *19 mm*
____

Neste momento, chuva moderada,* 6,7ºC *e *1,5 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 08:42)

Boas

T.minima: *6,2ºC* (minima do mês)
T.actual: *7,9ºC*
Acumulado: *3,3 mm*

Alguma precipitação a S/SE.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Mar 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marques caem uns aguaceiros e o céu está bastante nublado apesar de se verem umas pequeninas abertas. Se não fosse o frio que senti diria que está um dia típico de inicio de Primavera, mas o termómetro não me deixa afirmar isso pois diz que estão 9º ... Fresquito hem


----------



## nelson972 (28 Mar 2014 às 09:19)

Em mira de aire estão agora 7,5°, com vento fraco de S , céu nublado, com abertas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 10:52)

Bom dia por aqui ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e o sol espreita de vez em quando
Precipitação Acumulada: 0.5mm
Temperatura Atual: 10.2 °C
Vento praticamente nulo embora por vezes fraco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 11:24)

Céu bastante escuro a sudoeste


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas, mas agora é visível uma célula a Oeste da minha localização, também se vê bem no satélite. Esta célula parece que se aproxima, veremos o que nos reserva.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 11:44)

Começou agora a chover mas parece que a célula perdeu intensidade. O vento encontra-se neste momento moderado.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (28 Mar 2014 às 12:00)

Baía do Seixal, há 45 minutos


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 12:00)

Bem parece que me enganei!
Que carga de água cai neste momento!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 12:10)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Bem parece que me enganei!
> Que carga de água cai neste momento!



No radar aparece uma célula interessante a O/NO de Dois Portos, deve ser essa que está a passar aí na zona.


----------



## srr (28 Mar 2014 às 12:11)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Baía do Seixal, há 45 minutos



Posso copiar ?

Brutal


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2014 às 12:15)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Baía do Seixal, há 45 minutos
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KliSZzF.jpg



Bem apanhado! 
Poderá ser uma funnel cloud... ou então só ilusão de óptica, de alguma nuvem com uma forma mais estranha... só vendo no local mesmo, para ver o seu comportamento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

Dia interessante em termos convectivos, pena que passe tudo ao lado...


----------



## Dead Cowboy (28 Mar 2014 às 12:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem apanhado!
> Poderá ser uma funnel cloud... ou então só ilusão de óptica, de alguma nuvem com uma forma mais estranha... só vendo no local mesmo, para ver o seu comportamento.



Eu vi-a de vários ângulos e parecia um cone descendente sem rotação associada [ou pelo menos, não visível àquela distância]. Aumentou ainda um pouco de tamanho em relação ao que se vê na foto, antes de diminuir e desaparecer.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

3,3 mm e 12,6ºC tá fresquinho apesar do sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

12,2ºC e algum sol.
Céu bem negro a O/NO como mostra a webcam.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:22)

Vi agora mesmo um relâmpago, impressionate a cor do céu.






http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-grande/


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 13:25)

Neste momento 4.1 mm de precipitação acumulados


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 13:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> 12,2ºC e algum sol.
> Céu bem negro a O/NO como mostra a webcam.



Parece que essa mesma célula se está a deslocar para cá


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:32)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Parece que essa mesma célula se está a deslocar para cá



Talvez, mas desloca-se parela à costa, quanto muito passará por Magoito/São Julião,e assim sucessivemente rumo a norte, se entretanto não morrer, claro.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:40)

a vista para os lados do montijo/grande lisboa +ou- está interessante, penso que seja o aguaceiro da foto que deu o funnel cloud no seixal


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2014 às 13:41)

david 6 disse:


> a vista para os lados do montijo/grande lisboa +ou- está interessante, penso que seja o aguaceiro da foto que deu o funnel cloud no seixal



É verdade. Desde as 13h que está a chover intensamente aqui no Montijo, sendo que entre as 13:10 e as 13:30 tenha sido torrencial. Caiu granizo e a temperatura é de *9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:49)

parece me que vai passar ao lado daqui


----------



## FJC (28 Mar 2014 às 14:10)

Boa tarde!

Que saudades! TROVOADA pela Marinha Grande! 

Edit: para a próxima não falo! Só um trovão, embora pelo som, potente (mas algo distante), e passado alguns minutos algum granizo muito ligeiro!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2014 às 14:28)

Esta manhã, a vista para SW, uma célula que quando atingiu o Montijo rendeu chuva torrencial e acentuada descida da temperatura, com queda de granizo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 14:34)

À pouco atrás antes das 2 da tarde caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo.
Neste momento a situação acalmou e o sol espreita por entre as nuvens.
Precipitação Acumulada: 5.1 mm
Temperatura Atual: 8.2 °C


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 14:50)

acumulado 2.2mm 15.2ºC 64%  humidade

parece que já se acabou para aqui durante o dia de hoje, no radar uma linha vazia nesta direcção com aguaceiros à volta, é sempre a mesma porra aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2014 às 16:20)

Neste momento para os lados de Vila Franca:


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 16:53)

eu também vejo essa se olhar para oeste, mas não vejo tão bonita como tu, vejo também para o lado do alentejo uma grande barra escura


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2014 às 16:57)

O radar de Coruche detectou uma célula, que tem mantido alguma actividade na ultima hora, a NNE da Figueira da Foz.

A persistência de núcleos de reflectividade fortes e a analise de satélite sugerem uma célula com capacidade de poder gerar tempo severo.

A célula move-se lentamente para N em direcção á faixa oeste e sul do concelho de Cantanhede.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 17:05)

daqui também vejo ao longe para NE a célula de abrantes, também parece potente

EDIT: radar de coruche a cerca de esta célula que falei, já mostra um ponto vermelho


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 17:24)

Boas

T.minima: *6,2ºC* (minima do mês)
T.maxima: *14ºC*
Acumulado: *3,3 mm*
_______

Sol e *12,2ºC*
______

A tal célula está neste momento perto de Vila Velha de Rodão, a caminho de Castelo Branco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2014 às 18:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Esta manhã, a vista para SW, uma célula que quando atingiu o Montijo rendeu chuva torrencial e acentuada descida da temperatura, com queda de granizo.




Andaram por aí umas células que mais parecem supercélulas, pelo menos têm todo o estilo de bigorna 

Talvez esteja a dizer disparates...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 18:45)

o aguaceiro em geral fraco passou à pouco aqui ao lado, ali para coruche, no fim de passar esta zona já tá a ganhar força, eu não consigo entender o que raio se passa com esta zona, seja de W para E, seja de S para N, de qualquer maneira, sempre que entra aqui nesta zona enfraquece e no fim de passar ganha força de novo, mas que raio se passa ultimamente, é que isto é super frustrante


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:09)

Por vezes, as células ganham mais força assim que entram em zonas de maior altitude/relevo acidentado.
_____

*10,5ºC*
Está bastante fresco.

A próxima madrugada deve ser a mais fria deste mês, vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:26)

não me digas que a baixa altitude do vale do sorraia estraga tudo  quando falo de celula falo de frentes tambem é sempre a mesma coisa tou farto


----------



## Microburst (28 Mar 2014 às 19:31)

Elas andam todas a passar ao lado hoje, apenas de manhã cedo é que caiu por aqui um aguaceiro mais intenso. Depois disso um dia fresco mas solarengo. Onde posso apresentar reclamação?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:34)

Arrefece bem, sigo já nos *8,9ºC*.
Agradecimento especial ao vento nulo, uma raridade.

No vale do Pisão, a temperatura já deve andar nos 5,5ºC/ 6ºC, fruto da inversão.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2014 às 20:03)

Boas

Aqui em termos de trovoadas foi um grande fiasco! em chuva não teve mau acumulei 7,2mm até meio da manha!

A máxima foi de 14,9ºC e a mínima 8,0ºC

Agora estão 10,3ºC, 76%Hr, 1005,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2014 às 20:17)

Durante a tarde:

Para o Alto Alentejo





Célula para os lados de Setúbal/Palmela





Cortina de chuva intensa, ou "Virga" 





Por agora 11.4ºC e vento fraco. Precipitação de 20.4mm.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2014 às 21:56)

Há muito tempo que não se viam coisas destas por aqui


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2014 às 22:21)

Pôr do Sol na Fonte da Telha


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Mar 2014 às 22:40)

Na Alameda às 14h30 assim:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2014 às 00:13)

Algumas fotografias de quinta e sexta-feira (HDR):


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2014 às 00:42)

Até foi um dia para quem pode aproveitar, fotograficamente activo, boas fotos pessoal .

Em resumo do dia de ontem:

13,0 mm tal como antes de ontem , a máxima foi de 13,6ºC e mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 08:42)

Boas

Muita chuva durante a madrugada, rendeu *10,9 mm*.
O rain rate foi aos 73,2mm/h

T.actual: *9,3ºC*


No dia 20, o acumulado mensal era de apenas *6,8 mm*, neste momento vai nos *52,3 mm*, nada mau.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2014 às 11:33)

minima de *1.5ºC* 

muito cummulus por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 11:40)

Minima valente. 
Tens o sensor de temperatura à distancia padrão do solo?
________

*12,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2014 às 11:42)

a quanto chamas ao padrão solo?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 11:45)

david 6 disse:


> a quanto chamas ao padrão solo?



Altura minima de 1,5m/1,7m do solo.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2014 às 11:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Altura minima de 1,5m/1,7m do solo.



sim, tá prai a 2,5m +ou-


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 11:53)

Apenas perguntei isso, pois achei curioso o facto de teres minimas  mais ou menos idênticas à EMA de Coruche.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2014 às 12:05)

há aqui um cummulo que desde que acordei tem estado sempre sempre a crescer cada vez mais escuro agora já está bem comprido e negro, pode ser que torne se um aguaceiro


----------



## DaniFR (29 Mar 2014 às 12:06)

Boas

Mínima de *1,6ºC*. 

De momento, *14,4ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Mar 2014 às 12:13)

Boas
A noite por aqui foi calma e não rendeu nenhuma precipitação.
Temperatura Atual:  11.3 °C
Vento praticamente nulo embora por vezes fraco


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2014 às 13:15)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,6ºC* e actuais 13,6ºC com céu muito nublado maioritariamente por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus.

58% de humidade, 1006 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2014 às 13:24)

Por aqui sigo com 16.4ºC e céu geralmente nublado por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus. Formam-se Cumulunimbus para ESTE e NW.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2014 às 13:41)

por aqui sempre tinha razão aquela nuvem negra desde que acordei estava a crescer que com sorte podia dar aguaceiro fraco, foi mesmo isso que aconteceu

neste momento chove fraco , o chão já está todo molhado

14.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 14:36)

Bastante sol e 13,2ºC.

Muita nebulosidade a Este.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2014 às 14:47)

Mínima de *4.9ºC*.

--

Dia de muita parra e pouca uva, apenas um aguaceiro fraco há cerca de 1/2 horas, 0.2mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2014 às 15:20)

Boas

Mínima gélida de 6,0ºc mas junto ao solo mais baixa 5,3ºC

O dia segue bem ameno com sol por vezes tapado por alguma nuvem estão 18,4ºC, 43%Hr, 1005,2hpa e vento nulo

Máxima até ao momento 18,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2014 às 16:04)

Mínima de* 4.8ºC*.

Agora mantém-se o céu geralmente nublado por cumulus.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Mar 2014 às 16:59)

Boas
Por aqui tarde solarenga bastante agradável com algumas nuvens
Vento fraco
Pressão encontra-se nos 1007.7hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 17:52)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *6,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,8ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *10,9 mm*
___

T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2014 às 19:26)

Boas!

Dia de céu nublado com abertas e sem ocorrência de precipitação aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, veremos o que nos reserva o dia de amanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 19:41)

T.actual:*9,9ºC*.

Esta ultima saída do ECMWF carregou bem na chuva para amanha de manha,vamos ver.
O mês vai terminar com precipitação um pouco acima da média, quem diria.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Mar 2014 às 21:43)

delete


----------



## DaniFR (29 Mar 2014 às 21:45)

Temperatura actual: *7,3ºC*

Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Mínima: *1,6ºC*


----------



## Microburst (29 Mar 2014 às 22:56)

Amigos, amanhã de manhã gostava de ir ao telhado do prédio (que fica por cima do meu 17º andar) ver o que se passa com o anemómetro que desde a última grande ventania anda esquisito, contudo não faço bem ideia como estarão as condições atmosféricas logo de manhã e se será seguro ou não fazê-lo. Algum colega mais informado me pode adiantar o que é possível esperar para esta zona aqui de Almada se não se importa?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2014 às 00:51)

Microburst disse:


> Amigos, amanhã de manhã gostava de ir ao telhado do prédio (que fica por cima do meu 17º andar) ver o que se passa com o anemómetro que desde a última grande ventania anda esquisito, contudo não faço bem ideia como estarão as condições atmosféricas logo de manhã e se será seguro ou não fazê-lo. Algum colega mais informado me pode adiantar o que é possível esperar para esta zona aqui de Almada se não se importa?



Na minha sincera opinião acho que só tu poderás avaliar, e conforme for o telhado ainda mais, eu também sofro do mesmo problema, a minha estação fica ao nível do 9º andar, e já lá estive com ventos de 60 km/h e a minha região é bem mais ventosa que a tua, penso que amanhã de manhã não haverá grande vento, poderá é estar de chuva .


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 09:40)

Boas

Chuva fraca
*12,3ºC*
*1 mm*

Minima: *7,0ºC*
____

Os proximos dias prometem ser interessantes.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2014 às 11:14)

De facto os próximos dias parecem mesmo ser muito interessantes 

De momento sigo com 13.7ºC, céu nublado. Choveu intensamente há cerca de 1 hora.

Margem Sul do Tejo na próxima hora atenção. Aproxima-se uma célula em desenvolvimento que traz chuva forte.


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2014 às 11:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> De facto os próximos dias parecem mesmo ser muito interessantes
> 
> De momento sigo com 13.7ºC, céu nublado. Choveu intensamente há cerca de 1 hora.
> 
> *Margem Sul do Tejo na próxima hora atenção. Aproxima-se uma célula em desenvolvimento que traz chuva forte.*



Bom dia. Por aqui chove fraco à uns 10/15 minutos. O vento é fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas. Venha de lá essa chuva mais forte!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2014 às 11:31)

Boas

Manhã de períodos de chuva, pontualmente moderados, 4.2mm em Caneças.

--

Quanto aos próximos dias, cá estarei para ver, mas como sou especialista em pessimismo, acho que nada irá ocorrer


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2014 às 11:42)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui chove fraco à uns 10/15 minutos. O vento é fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas. Venha de lá essa chuva mais forte!



Está mais escuro, chove moderado e mais intensidade de vento. Estão +14ºC!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2014 às 11:43)

Céu negro para SW (Serra da Arrábida completamente negra).


----------



## dASk (30 Mar 2014 às 11:45)

Bom dia. Próximos minutos interessantes chuva forte a chegar


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2014 às 11:57)

Chove forte.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2014 às 11:59)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal vai chovendo bem mas nada de especial! acumulados até agora 1,4mm

13,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 12:02)

*12,8ºC
3 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2014 às 12:10)

Mínima de 10,1 ºC numa noite de céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento calmo.

A partir do final da madrugada o início de inversão foi quebrado pelo aparecimento de nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2014 às 12:12)

Acumulados 4,4 mm.

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na minha sincera opinião acho que só tu poderás avaliar, e conforme for o telhado ainda mais, eu também sofro do mesmo problema, a minha estação fica ao nível do 9º andar, e já lá estive com ventos de 60 km/h e a minha região é bem mais ventosa que a tua, penso que amanhã de manhã não haverá grande vento, poderá é estar de chuva .



Obrigado Mário. De facto decidi não arriscar, isto porque para além da chuva por vezes forte, o vento também vai soprando ocasionalmente de rajada vindo de Sudoeste. Sim, eu sei, já vivi aí uns anos ao teu lado em Massamá e de facto, ao contrário aqui de Cacilhas, é bem mais fresca e ventosa. Mas como o meu prédio, além de alto, não tem qualquer obstáculo fronteiro, traseiro ou lateral, quando ocorrem tempestades como o "Gong" ou a mais recente "Stephanie" apanha com uma valente tareia. E como o telhado é inclinado e sem beirais, optei por ficar a ver a chuva da janela. 

O conserto do "colherómetro" terá de ficar para outra altura.


----------



## lm1960 (30 Mar 2014 às 12:34)

Boas,

Aqui chove moderado a forte desde as 12.00...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 13:13)

Boas por aqui períodos de chuva maioritariamente moderados embora por vezes sejam fortes
Acumulados: 5.8mm
Vento Moderado a Forte
Pressão: 1010.4hPa


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2014 às 13:19)

chove bem neste momento


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2014 às 13:33)

Boas o acumulado da frente foi de 4,0mm venha agora os aguaceiros com alguma actividade 

12,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2014 às 14:43)

Boas!

Manhã cinzenta e com aguaceiros aqui pelo Ribatejo, está fresco e ventoso.

Estão cerca de 15ºC em Benavente.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 15:18)

Bem parece que agora acalmou e o sol espreita por entre as nuvens.
O vento entretanto continua com rajadas moderadas a fortes.
Temperatura Atual: 14.3 °C
Precipitação que se acumulou até agora: 6.1mm
Pressão: 1010.4hPa


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2014 às 15:35)

que chuvada agora   foi um aguaceiro fraco ganhou força mesmo aqui em cima


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 15:56)

T.actual: *16,0ºC*

Aguaceiro em aproximação, deve entrar a NO da zona.


----------



## overcast (30 Mar 2014 às 16:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *16,0ºC*
> 
> Aguaceiro em aproximação, deve entrar a NO da zona.



Vou-me adiantar a ti Jonas, já que és tu que costumas relembrar-nos(e bem) da nossa excelente cobertura de webcams no litoral. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-grande/

Escuridão impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 16:09)

Pois, a celula vai entrar no litoral sintrense. 
A malta do beachcam tem feito um trabalho espectacular, nos últimos tempos melhoraram bastante a definição das câmeras.


----------



## overcast (30 Mar 2014 às 16:13)

Está mesmo mau tempo na Praia Grande sem esquecer o mar, que também está bem animado. Estamos agora mesmo no pico da maré. (Já começou a hora de Verão )


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 16:17)

Epa atenção a essa celula


----------



## overcast (30 Mar 2014 às 16:19)

Qualquer dia ainda vemos uma tromba de água nestas câmeras.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 16:51)

A sudoeste o céu está começar ficar bem carregado.
Acho que é a célula que vocês estão a acompanhar que está em aproximação!
O vento também parece estar a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 17:03)

Está começar a chuver


----------



## overcast (30 Mar 2014 às 17:04)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> A sudoeste o céu está começar ficar bem carregado.
> Acho que é a célula que vocês estão a acompanhar que está em aproximação!
> O vento também parece estar a aumentar de intensidade!



Ela continua a progredir bem!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 17:06)

Chove moderadamente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2014 às 17:54)

Chove fraco mas com pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2014 às 19:01)

Aguaceiro torrencial há pouco, que acumulou cerca de 5mm em 5 minutos...

Acumulado to tal de hoje sobre para 11,1mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 19:08)

Boas

Minima: *7ºC*
Maxima: *16,4ºC*
_______

*13,2ºC
3,8 mm*

Célula a SO, vamos lá ver se esta entra em cheio aqui na zona.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 19:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Minima: *7ºC*
> Maxima: *16,4ºC*
> ...



Ya a ver se temos sorte
Pff que ela tmbém passe por aqui


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2014 às 19:19)

vem ai uma célula jeitosa, tem um ligeiro laranja no centro, no radar, penso que vaia passar mesmo por cima


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 19:21)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...mento-litoral-norte-marco-2014-a-7605-18.html

No tópico do Litoral Norte eles parece que já estão a ter animação como sempre.
Entretanto amanhã e Terça poderá ser a nossa vez de sermos os contemplados


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2014 às 19:45)

shiiiiiiiiiii que torrencial


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Bastante escuro a S/SO, não tarda começa a chover.


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2014 às 20:03)

Aqui não cai uma gota desde antes da hora de almoço, tudo a passar ao lado.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 20:18)

Céu muito escuro por toda a faixa oeste
Temperatura Atual: 12.1 °C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2014 às 20:25)

Bastante negro a SW, mas parece-me que vou ficar a ver navios de novo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 20:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bastante negro a SW, mas parece-me que vou ficar a ver navios de novo.



é como eu.
espero espero e nada!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2014 às 21:24)

Chove intensamente. Trovoada é que nada, por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2014 às 21:33)

penava que já não ia ter mais nada hoje, mas afinal talvez ainda apanhe essa célula que vai por ai no montijo 

acumulado de hoje vai em 9.5mm


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 22:05)

*11,4ºC
4,3 mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2014 às 22:06)

Continua a chover. A célula está a evoluir para NE, mas sempre aqui em cima.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2014 às 22:08)

estou a ver que vou apanhar com a parte mais fraca


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2014 às 23:18)

Boas

Aqui a frente e depois os aguaceiros deixaram um acumulado de 9,2mm

Agora estão 13,8ºC 

Atenção ao dia de amanha com forte instabilidade


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2014 às 00:09)

Aguaceiros brutais por volta das 22h!!

Acumulado ontem aqui 15,3mm, em Azeitão 24mm!!


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 00:25)

vai chovendo por aqui em forma em geral fraca, tem por vezes uns periodos mais moderados


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2014 às 00:56)

Acumulado de ontem foi de 9,4 mm, um dia normal de Março.

Por agora 12,6ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 00:58)

Por aqui neste momento reina calmaria total!
Temperatura Atual: 11.7 °C
Fechei o dia com 7.6mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia! Chove neste momento moderado por aqui, acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 10:20)

Boas

Por aqui não chove, céu escuro mas não pinga.

Está a ir uma boa fila de precipitação intensa a caminha da zona de Setúbal!


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2014 às 10:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui não chove, céu escuro mas não pinga.
> *
> Está a ir uma boa fila de precipitação intensa a caminha da zona de Setúbal!*



É verdade, tenho estado atento às imagens de radar do IPMA e às imagens de satélite do SAT24, e parece-me que esta manhã terei uma boa rega por aqui.
Quanto a possíveis trovoadas e/ou granizo só deverá acontecer, se acontecer, á noite.
Tenho actualmente uma temperatura de +12,7ºC.
E desde hoje de manhã tenho tido vários aguaceiros moderados. 
A precipitação acumulada deverá ser entre os 5 e os 8 mm, olhando para os acumulados das estações amadoras mais próximas.
Agora de momento não chove, e o vento é fraco.

Edit: Chove fraco novamente.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2014 às 10:38)

Afinal, aquela linha de instabilidade parece que se dirige para o distrito de lisboa (olhando para as últimas imagens de radar do IPMA).


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 10:40)

Bons dias

Verdade Thomar, e tem actvidade electrica, é bom que passe na zona. 
Chuva fraca
*2,3 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 11:03)

Vai chovendo de forma intensa.

A ocorrer actividade eléctrica, que seja só para a noite, o espectáculo é maior e tenho total disponibilidade para registá-lo


----------



## lsalvador (31 Mar 2014 às 11:06)

Actividade eléctrica ja vai havendo, os detectores já a vão registando, mas ainda fraca pois somos poucos para serem validadas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 11:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está a ir uma boa fila de precipitação intensa a caminha da zona de Setúbal!



Afinal parece que vai passar ao lado de Setúbal e vem direitinha para Lisboa...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 11:44)

Boas
Manhã por aqui de alguns períodos de chuva maioritariamente fracos embora por vezes moderados
Vamos ver se é desta que hoje vou ter festival eléctrico 
Temperatura Atual: 12.4 °C
Vento Moderado
Precipitação Acumulada: 1.3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 12:28)

Chuva fraca/moderada
*5,1 mm*

Parece que a trovoada anda "perto", no entanto ainda não observei nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 12:37)

Já está a roncar.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2014 às 12:50)

12,0ºC, a precipitação que vai caindo (10,2 mm) persistente fez cair e mantém a temperatura nesta ordem pela região.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 13:00)

Por volta das 12:30, caiu um aguaceiro torrencial, rendeu 5 mm.
Acumulado: *10 mm*


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 13:14)

por aqui neste momento chove bem


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 13:30)

Por aqui choveu de forma moderada mas agora a chuva decidiu fazer uma pausa


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 13:36)

Chuva fraca e vento forte.
*11 mm*

Grande bomba, pena não ter sido em terra.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 13:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva fraca e vento forte.
> *11 mm*
> 
> Grande bomba, pena não ter sido em terra.



WOW sém dúvida que se fosse em terra seria uma bomba super potente!


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 13:42)

acabei de ouvir um trovão ao longe


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 13:44)

Tem estado a chover moderado, mas a passar tudo ao lado.

Vem aí trovoada.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2014 às 13:46)

Já ando a ficar passado com tudo a passar ao lado!!! bem tenho acumulado 9,0mm a temperatura é de 15,2ºC

A ver se a sorte muda por estes lados...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

Chove fortemente neste momento e vento está ficar forte


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 14:02)

Bastante vento, registada ha minutos rajada de *61 km/h*.
*11,4 mm*

Chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2014 às 14:03)

Chove e não é pouco!

14,6mm em Caneças.
Vento moderado a forte e a aumentar de intensidade, vindo de sul.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (31 Mar 2014 às 14:06)

Não aguento mais chuva. Não dá.


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Mar 2014 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,

De regresso ao melhor país e fórum do mundo e "de pantufas"
Chove tem chovido e continuará a chover assim parece aqui pelo "Burgo".
Pressão 1007 hPa em queda, temperatura 12.9ºC  e chove.
A actividade electrica também deverá chegar em breve, vejamos ...


----------



## MontijoCity (31 Mar 2014 às 14:17)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão no centro de Lisboa.


----------



## Jolight (31 Mar 2014 às 14:17)

Por aqui já se ouve alguma coisa....


----------



## Aspvl (31 Mar 2014 às 14:18)

Trovão em Lisboa


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 14:18)

Grande trovão vindo de Sudoeste.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 14:19)




----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 14:19)

Trovão bem longo acabado de se ouvir no Montijo.


----------



## Lightning (31 Mar 2014 às 14:19)

Microburst disse:


> Grande trovão vindo de Sudoeste.



Caiu aqui perto, o raio iluminou-me a casa, foi uma bomba que fez a luz dar sinal e que fez estremecer o chão... Belo cagaço...


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 14:24)

Lightning disse:


> Caiu aqui perto, o raio iluminou-me a casa, foi uma bomba que fez a luz dar sinal e que fez estremecer o chão... Belo cagaço...



Estou a ver a célula e nesta altura está pela Costa da Caparica, mas dirigindo-se para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## fhff (31 Mar 2014 às 14:24)

Aqui por Colares tem chovido bastante. Ainda agora esta a cair uma carga de agua. Tenho acumalado, desde sabado ultima vez que esvaziei o pluviometro de copo, 24 mm. Os terrenos estao completamente saturados


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 14:42)

Por aqui há cerca de 40 minutos que vai chovendo com muita intensidade!  As vezes chuva dilúviana!


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2014 às 14:45)

Cruz Quebrada, neste momento, com um _bloqueio anti-chuva_.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 14:47)

Muita chuva, o acumulado segue nos *16,8 mm*.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 14:47)

É todo um dilúvio que dura... e dura... 
Mas agora o tempo começa a ficar mais claro!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 15:01)

Agora tudo mais calmo 
A tarde e noite prometem!


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 15:03)

Para esses lados já começou a ficar animado.  
Continuem a relatar


----------



## MicaMito (31 Mar 2014 às 15:06)

supercell disse:


> Para esses lados já começou a ficar animado.
> Continuem a relatar



Acho que nos vai passar ao lado a acção!?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 15:07)

Impressionante o acumulado em *Barcarena,Oeiras*, já vai nos *44 mm*.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRASB2


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mar 2014 às 15:10)

Trovão ao longe, muito ao longe, mas já deu sinal


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 15:23)

É impressão minha ou vendo as imagens de satélite o fim de tarde e a noite vão ser muito animados? 

Tudo mais calmo agora, apenas o vento que antes era fraco a moderado sopra nesta altura forte e com rajadas de Sul.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 15:45)

Fortes rajadas de Sul neste momento, a mais forte delas registou 67,4km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 15:52)

Formam-se a SUL daqui células com trovoada e chuva forte. E o que está a SW é muito bom 

Neste momento chuva moderada e 15.6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 15:55)

pois é celulas seguida na costa alentejana com trovoadas, já as tava a seguir, uma está prestes a chegar a setubal, tou com esperança que venham cá também


----------



## Lightning (31 Mar 2014 às 15:59)

Lightning disse:


> Caiu aqui perto, o raio iluminou-me a casa, foi uma bomba que fez a luz dar sinal e que fez estremecer o chão... Belo cagaço...



Um amigo meu disse-me agora que o raio caiu na escola secundária João de Barros, numas armações em ferro que se encontram lá. 

Totalmente aparte do assunto, sente-se um forte cheiro a queimado na rua.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 16:00)

Chove torrencialmente, com pingas muito grossas.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 16:04)

Lightning disse:


> Totalmente aparte do assunto, sente-se um forte cheiro a queimado na rua.



É verdade, também por aqui se sente, até já tinha comentado isso há pouco cá em casa.


----------



## Enkeli (31 Mar 2014 às 16:05)

Olá a todos

Aqui por Vila Franca de Xira agora chove pouco, vento pelo menos onde moro está algum é possível ouvir o ruido.... mas trovoada nada... é possível haver alguma trovoada para estas bandas?


----------



## zejorge (31 Mar 2014 às 16:08)

Boa tarde

Chuva forte, tendo acumulado 5,4 mm. O vento de SE aumentou de intensidade, tendo registado uma rajada de 34 kmh. Pressão em queda acentuada 1006,7 hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 16:26)

Nova célula em aproximação, esta um pouco mais intensa com pintas vermelhas no radar.

Céu negro para a Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## squidward (31 Mar 2014 às 16:35)

Aguaceiro muito forte neste momento no Cartaxo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 16:38)

aqui até já faz sol


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 16:39)

Boas

Céu encoberto
*18 mm*
Tudo calmo.
______

Temos que esperar mais um pouco, ali é que reside a animação.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 16:56)

Exatamente. 
Temos que aguardar pelo início da noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 17:04)

Trovoada 

Acaba de dar um trovão potente, mas longe.


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 17:08)

Vá pessoal preparem as máquinas que dentro de algumas horas vão ter animação! Aqui para o Norte não sei se chega alguma coisa, por isso relatem daí.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (31 Mar 2014 às 17:10)

Muito antes de eu ouvir a trovoada, já anda a minha cadela a ladrar feita louca e a correr. Os animais são engraçados.

Pontos negativos: Os cães começam a rondar o quintal, pensando que ela está com o cio.

Mas ela já foi laqueada.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 17:13)

overcast disse:


> Exatamente.
> Temos que aguardar pelo início da noite.



Está no ponto, resta esperar. 
Lá vai a maquina aquática para a varanda,apanhar molha e raios(assim o espero).


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 17:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está no ponto, resta esperar.
> Lá vai a maquina aquática para a varanda,apanhar molha e raios(assim o espero).



Podes crer. 
Se não fizer trovoada é desta que mudo-me para Catatumbo.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2014 às 17:38)

supercell disse:


> Vá pessoal preparem as máquinas que dentro de algumas horas vão ter animação! Aqui para o Norte não sei se chega alguma coisa, por isso relatem daí.



A máquina está preparada, só falta a animação!


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 17:45)

O André Frade deve estar prestes (ou já está) a levar uma grande molha.


----------



## AndrePereira (31 Mar 2014 às 17:46)

Acham que o pessoal de Coimbra vai ter alguma animação? (espero que sim).. --'


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 17:49)

overcast disse:


> O André Frade deve estar prestes (ou já está) a levar uma grande molha.



Que grande chuvada está a cair já há mais de 20 minutos e continua. As ruas estão alagadas, o solo completamente ensopado a criar pequenas lagoas. 

Nem quero ver esta madrugada ! Esperam-se claramente inundações.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 17:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que grande chuvada está a cair já há mais de 20 minutos e continua. As ruas estão alagadas, o solo completamente ensopado a criar pequenas lagoas.
> 
> Nem quero ver esta madrugada ! Esperam-se claramente inundações.



Só espero é que o que vem esta noite não passe aqui ao lado 
Vai ser uma lotaria...


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 18:00)

chuva moderada por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 18:06)

Continua a chover, mas mais fraco. Temperatura nos 14.5ºC, não está muito fria. Óptimo para trovoadas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 18:08)

Boas
A tarde aqui está a ser de alguns períodos de chuva fortes.
O vento agora também está a dar destaque com uma rajada máxima de 62.8 km/h!
Temperatura Atual: 14.3 °C
Pressão: 1003.9hPa
Precipitação Acumulada: 9.1mm


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 18:19)

Tudo calmo. 
*14,0ºC
18 mm*
_____

O festival eléctrico lá vai seguindo o seu caminho rumo a NE.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 18:24)

Chove fortemente neste momento!


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 18:37)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado nesta altura , mas o céu começa a escurecer a Sudoeste. O cheiro a queimado que o Lightning e eu já aqui referimos deve-se àquilo que parecem ser queimadas nas zonas de Fernão Ferro e Sesimbra, que com o vento forte de Sul/Sudoeste trazem o cheiro para cá.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 18:39)

por aqui acalmou com 8.5mm acumulado só, agora é esperar pela animação da noite


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2014 às 18:47)

Máquina preparada  

16,2mm acumulados, 50km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

Se acalmia já fazia alguma confusão, eis que aparece o sol. 
Molho à vista, Geiras.


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mar 2014 às 18:58)

Hoje, chuva, chuva e chuva. Agora cá uma carga de água  14ºC e não está nada escuro como que ... "as bruxas a fazer pão mole"


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 19:04)

ca raio nao esperava nada e de repente desaba a chover que surpresa


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 19:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se acalmia já fazia alguma confusão, eis que aparece o sol.
> Molho à vista, Geiras.



Aqui de um momento para o outro também ficou o mesmo cenário 
Aproveito vo dar uma caminhada aqui próximo da minha casa


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 19:08)

Céu negro para SW.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 19:20)

aumentou para 9.8mm

distrito de santarém também em laranja


----------



## Lightning (31 Mar 2014 às 19:27)

Isto de entrar no trabalho às 5 da manhã até poderá ter as suas vantagens, estou a ver que faço uma directa e vou à caça antes de ir trabalhar...


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2014 às 19:43)

Boa tarde!

Dia de constantes aguaceiros aqui perto de Benavente, alguns fortes. 

Estamos a ter um inicio de Primavera molhado por estas bandas.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

Está quase a chegar!
Pessoal do litoral centro e sul: Quem tiver um pauzinho de bateria na máquina carreguem já.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 20:42)

Vem carregada ! 

De momento céu nublado e 14.8ºC. De vez em quando chove fraco. Humidade nos 89%, excelente.


----------



## AndrePereira (31 Mar 2014 às 20:43)

Pois, estou a ver que sim.. Pelas imagens de satelite esta a chegar.. Mas acham que chega aqui a Coimbra? E que gostava de assistir a um espectaculo de flashs.. =P


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 20:49)

AndrePereira disse:


> Pois, estou a ver que sim.. Pelas imagens de satelite esta a chegar.. Mas acham que chega aqui a Coimbra? E que gostava de assistir a um espectaculo de flashs.. =P



Vê o primeiro post do Stormy..
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ao-do-tempo-modelos-marco-2014-a-7608-14.html

O foco principal a ter em atenção são as regiões do centro e sul para esta noite(especialmente o litoral), mas tens alguma hipótese de apanhar algo.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 20:50)

As nuvens que se estão a aproximar são médias/altas. Não vão trazer quase nenhuma precipitação. As células estão a SW, longe ainda.


----------



## romeupaz (31 Mar 2014 às 20:53)

Para quem ainda não se apercebeu o IPMA alterou os avisos às 17h
"Precipitação Laranja  De Seg, 31 Março 2014 18:00 UTC a Ter, 1 Abril 2014 23:59 UTC 
 Chuva/Aguaceiros 
 Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes "


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 20:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> As nuvens que se estão a aproximar são médias/altas. Não vão trazer quase nenhuma precipitação. As células estão a SW, longe ainda.



Sim tens razão. Pode-se até observar isso pela imagem que publiquei pela adição das cores que representam a altitude dos topos.
O meu "Está quase a chegar!" deve ser reavaliado..


----------



## jonekko (31 Mar 2014 às 21:33)

Por aqui o vento sopra com mais intensidade, 13,5º e á espera de ter alguma sorte com a pirotecnia associada.


----------



## Garcia (31 Mar 2014 às 21:37)

Por aqui não se passa nada!! Algum ventito só...  

Estou a 1,5km do mar, mas pirotecnia nada...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 21:40)

Aqui também tudo muito calmo! Vamos ver a que horas  começa a sessão de fogo de artificio que o São Pedro nos prometeu (nas previsões) proporcionar


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 21:44)

A frente está a compor-se...Ela que venha no seu tempo.
E ainda vou ter direito a este pequeno aperitivo, se não passar um pouco a Oeste.


----------



## JAlves (31 Mar 2014 às 21:47)

jonekko disse:


> Por aqui o vento sopra com mais intensidade, 13,5º e á espera de ter alguma sorte com a pirotecnia associada.



Um gajo vai á janela fumar, e quem fuma o cigarro é o vento!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2014 às 21:51)

Aqui por Carcavelos tudo calmo... apenas oiço o mar...  trovoada nem ao longe... nada de nada!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 21:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aqui por Carcavelos tudo calmo... apenas oiço o mar...  trovoada nem ao longe... nada de nada!



Calma que ela vêm.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 21:53)

ela já vem tenham calma, aquilo não anda à velocidade do som


----------



## Lightning (31 Mar 2014 às 21:56)

Tip of the day: expectativas muito baixas ou quase nulas ajudam e muito.

Não tenham muitas esperanças porque depois custa mais.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 21:56)

david 6 disse:


> ela já vem tenham calma, aquilo não anda à velocidade do som



Que venha ela! :assobio:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 21:57)

Uma boa "ferramenta".

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/sao-pedro-do-estoril/

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 22:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma boa "ferramenta".
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/
> 
> ...



Bolas, já se adiantou. 
A do Hotel Baía também dava muito jeito, não tivesse ela offline.


----------



## jonekko (31 Mar 2014 às 22:02)

JAlves disse:


> Um gajo vai á janela fumar, e quem fuma o cigarro é o vento!



É verdade, fui passear a cadela acendi um cigarro e o vento fumou-o todo!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 22:17)

Aquele ponto vermelho no radar parece que vai entrar aqui na zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 22:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquele ponto vermelho no radar parecer que vai entrar aqui na zona.



Ainda falta algum tempo... Pode enfraquecer, mas também pode fortalecer


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2014 às 22:19)

Boa noite.

Tarde chuvosa, com *36,3 mm* acumulados. Máxima de *15,1ºC* e actuais 13,9ºC.

92% de humidade e vento em geral moderado do quadrante Sul.

1004 hPa de pressão.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 22:20)

Bem vamos lá ver se é desta!
Por aqui o vento que era intenso acalmou por agora e não chove desde as 6 e tal da tarde


----------



## romeupaz (31 Mar 2014 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquele ponto vermelho no radar parecer que vai entrar aqui na zona.



Este? Reparem na coisa


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2014 às 22:31)

romeupaz disse:


> Este? Reparem na coisa
> http://s14.postimg.org/4q2g74cnl/lis140331210031.jpg[/img]



Essa célula já dura há cerca de 1h10... tem pinta de supercélula. Será interessante acompanhar a sua entrada em terra.


----------



## MicaMito (31 Mar 2014 às 22:32)

onde vai aquele ponto vermelho?


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2014 às 22:36)

parece  me ir ter com o nosso colega jonas_87


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 22:36)

MicaMito disse:


> onde vai aquele ponto vermelho?



Em principio Cabo da Roca/Praia Grande, vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 22:37)

O ALADIN já actualizou e mete a Grande Lisboa muitas horas seguidas com precipitação muito forte. Vai ser o caos !

Por agora, tudo calmo.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 22:37)

A ver vamos como irá evoluir. Até agora a trovoada anda envergonhada. Nem vê-las na webcam. 
Também não faço ideia do atraso das imagens.
Quanto à chuva já falta pouco.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em principio Cabo da Roca/Praia Grande, vamos ver.



Pois também queria aparecer que ia tomar o mesmo caminho que o tal aperitivo.  Um pouco a Oeste!


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2014 às 22:39)

Primeiro relâmpago, mas muito fraquinho e difuso por estar longe, a Sudoeste de Sesimbra.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 22:40)

overcast disse:


> Pois também queria aparecer que ia tomar o mesmo caminho que o tal aperitivo.  Um pouco a Oeste!



Pois desviou-se um pouco de Cascais.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 22:41)

Esta-me a parecer que em termos de trovoada " a montanha vai parir um rato"!


----------



## fhff (31 Mar 2014 às 22:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em principio Cabo da Roca/Praia Grande, vamos ver.



Logo hoje, que já não estou em Colares. De manhã passei pelo Rio Lizandro, no Carvalhal de Cheleiros, parecia uma regatozito, nem ocupava o leito todo. À tarde já tocava as margens, bem cheio.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2014 às 22:59)

_Get ready_, litoral centro.


----------



## romeupaz (31 Mar 2014 às 23:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> _Get ready_, litoral centro.



Sim também pensei o mesmo! Pilhas e baterias carregadas...


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:04)

Começa a chover...pingos grossos. As últimas imagens indicam algum enfraquecimento.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2014 às 23:09)

Bem mais um dia que foi uma desilusão!! apostava muito nesta noite mas foi um fiasco!

De madrugada deverá ser melhor principalmente amanha já de dia!

O mês termina assim com uma precipitação muito abaixo da média!! O pior registo desde 2010! Termino o mês com 43,4mm...

15,0ºC a rajada máxima hoje foi de 64km/h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2014 às 23:14)

FLOP FLOP FLOP!

Hora de ir dormir... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Até amanhã.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2014 às 23:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> FLOP FLOP FLOP!
> 
> Hora de ir dormir... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Até amanhã.



Pois. Bem me parecia que a montanha ia parir um rato!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 23:21)

Chuva moderada e vento forte, apenas isso.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:26)

Trovoada!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 23:28)

Relâmpagos em S. Pedro do Estoril  http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/sao-pedro-do-estoril/


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:29)

Atenção ao pessoal entre Mafra e o Cabo Carvoeiro. Esse ponto vermelho regressou em força.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:29)

Chuva forte e um grande estrondo!!


----------



## Iuri (31 Mar 2014 às 23:29)

Actividade eléctrica possante aqui ao largo do Estoril


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2014 às 23:31)

Já oiço os trovões e vejo os flashes atrás da minha casa. Chove moderado.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2014 às 23:32)

Varias manchas vermelhas visíveis no radar. As células estão a intensificar-se. Pessoal, fiquem atentos.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:34)

Chuva muito forte. Trovoada forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 23:35)

Clarões a SW, longe ainda.


----------



## jonekko (31 Mar 2014 às 23:35)

Já se vê qq coisa no céu...


----------



## COENTRO (31 Mar 2014 às 23:36)

Começa a trovejar por Sintra


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 23:36)

Relâmpagos para OESTE do Montijo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 23:37)

Bela celula, chuva torrencial e trovoada.
Agora acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2014 às 23:37)

Trovoada bem audível neste momento. Um pequeno prazer que há muito andava perdido.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 23:39)

Que temporal está lá fora!
Vento forte a muito forte acompanhada também de chuva forte!


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:40)

Sim agora tudo calmo novamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2014 às 23:41)

Formam-se células brutais a SW daqui. Vêm para a Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul. Vai começar


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2014 às 23:43)

essa célula que vem a caminho aqui da margem sul está a alaranjar bem 

Edit: parece que vai a caminho de Almada. Está potente para já...


----------



## Lightning (31 Mar 2014 às 23:49)

Já me iluminam a casa toda. São à volta de 10 a 15 por minuto. E já se ouvem bem.


----------



## overcast (31 Mar 2014 às 23:53)

Agora é a vez da Margem Sul!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 23:53)

Tudo calmo, a celula rendeu 7 mm, o acumulado de hoje vai ficar nos 25 mm.
A trovoada não foi nada de especial, filmei vários clarões, mas nem merecem ser partilhados. 
______

É com cada flash oriundo dessa célula da margem sul.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## rbsmr (31 Mar 2014 às 23:54)

Muito vento, ausência de chuva aqui em Lisboa (Telheiras)


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2014 às 23:59)

as rajadas de vento já metem respeito por aqui... chuva ainda nada vejo clarões a Oeste da célula da MS


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2014 às 23:59)

Apesar do céu forrado por nuvens baixas, já vejo relâmpagos ao longe, para lá do Monsanto.

Vento moderado a forte de sul e pingos de chuva.

Caneças termina o dia com 18,6mm.


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2014 às 00:06)

Divirtam-se  aqui já deu o que tinha a dar, poucos raios embora fortes mas não consegui captar nenhum de uma forma razoável.

Daqui a umas horas há mais. Até amanhã.


----------



## STsantarem (1 Abr 2014 às 01:08)

Junto à costa não sei como estão as coisas mas aqui em Santarém pelas 01:00 começou a chover como não se via por aqui à muito. Uma chuva fortíssima puxada a vento que impressiona, e continua.
Mete respeito lá fora!!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 01:18)

STsantarem disse:


> Junto à costa não sei como estão as coisas mas aqui em Santarém pelas 01:00 começou a chover como não se via por aqui à muito. Uma chuva fortíssima puxada a vento que impressiona, e continua.
> Mete respeito lá fora!!



é o seguimento da celula que fizeram já no novo topico de abril, ela seguiu o tejo e passou por ai http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-litoral-centro-abril-2014-a-7637.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2014 às 22:40)

Achei interessante..



> *Funnel Frenzy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte

(04.03.2014)


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2014 às 23:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Achei interessante..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primeiro que tudo localizar o local. É verdadeira a foto em relação ao local? Alguém o conhece? Conseguem tirar uma foto do local?

Estanha aquela igreja/capela no meio de uma zona inundável.


----------



## CptRena (15 Mai 2014 às 22:56)

Lousano disse:


> Primeiro que tudo localizar o local. É verdadeira a foto em relação ao local? Alguém o conhece? Conseguem tirar uma foto do local?
> 
> Estanha aquela igreja/capela no meio de uma zona inundável.



Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Alcamé 

http://www.cm-vfxira.pt/PageGen.aspx?WMCM_PaginaId=26285

http://vislumbresnatura.blogspot.pt/2012/11/igrejas-das-lezirias.html

http://amateriadotempo.blogspot.pt/2011/06/padroeira-dos-campinos.html

Fotógrafa do acontecimento: Ana Filipa Scarpa  Blog (http://anafilipascarpa.blogspot.pt/)  Post Original (http://anafilipascarpa.blogspot.pt/2014/04/tornado-em-vila-franca-de-xiramas-de.html)


----------

